# SSWC08 Registration ringing in the New Year



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

The first thing you need to do when the clock strikes midnight 2008 is *register for SSWC08!!!*

Registration will open Midnight January 1, 2008 Pacific Standard Time (ie. California time)... That means as soon as 2007 becomes 2008, registration opens. So put down the champagne and run to the nearest computer and register!

Here's the communique:

Hello Everyone:
Registration for the Single Speed World Championships 2008 in Napa,
CA, USA, will open on January 1, 2008, at 12:00 a.m. pacific standard
time (AKA: California time). We will post an on-line form for people
to fill out and email to us soon. Again, registration does not open
until January 1, 2008 at 12:00 a.m. Any emailed registration forms
prior to that date and time will be deleted. We will leave
registration open until it fills up, maximum riders will be 350.
Everyone will be emailed letting them know if they are in or out. If
you are in, there will be instructions on payment via PayPal.
Registration is $35 U.S. dollars. If you don't make it in, we still
encourage you to come out and play that weekend anyway. There will be
lots of rides going on all over the Bay Area. More details about the
race weekend will be posted soon. Good Luck! Please forward to
friends that might be interested and please post on blogs and
websites, if applicable. We really want to inform as many as possible
so that everyone has a fighting chance to get into the race. Thanks.
Curtis, Ken, Jeff, Andrew, Dennis & Mitzi

www.sswc08.com
email: [email protected]


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Ha! :thumbsup:


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Howdy mods... any chance of getting a sticky on this thread?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

velocipus said:


> Howdy mods... any chance of getting a sticky on this thread?


Now that I've seen it I would say it's unnecessary.
:0
Better go set my alarm...


----------



## jimbo (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for screwing the east coasters. 3AM? That sucks. I suppose it could be worse if I lived in Nova Scotia.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

You bastards. I'll be hitting refresh at 3AM.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Thanks for screwing the east coasters. 3AM? That sucks. I suppose it could be worse if I lived in Nova Scotia.


Would you rather be sitting in front of a computer when the ball drops at mid-night missing all the new year's festivities? Just think of the poor Brits who will have to be up bright and early after a night of excessive drinking!

You gotta want it :thumbsup:


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah, the poor brits!

gonna work out the time difference for us, so i get in.................


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

8 hrs!

so ive got to get up for 8am on new years day! rubbish!


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

People sitting in front of a computer at midnight on New Year's eve hardly seem like the demographic the SSWC should be looking for.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

RockStarRacing said:


> yeah, the poor brits!


Poor Brits?!
With the dollar so weak, registration's like free for you.
Oh sure you have to get to the US, but you'll make up for it in all the Yankee bargains you'll be stuffing in your bike box to bring home.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

quaffimodo said:


> People sitting in front of a computer at midnight on New Year's eve hardly seem like the demographic the SSWC should be looking for.


agreed...what, do I have to take my laptop to the bar for christs sake!?


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Clock strikes midnight, steal the first blackberry, iphone you see!


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

Ouch. :eekster: 

I bet there will be some slots on the eBay auction blocks.:bluefrown:


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

CB2 said:


> Poor Brits?!
> With the dollar so weak, registration's like free for you.
> Oh sure you have to get to the US, but you'll make up for it in all the Yankee bargains you'll be stuffing in your bike box to bring home.


after spending all that money to get to SSWC i doubt there will be just enough money for beer and food, let alone any bargains i may come across!


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

*doh!!*

Thats 10pm Hawaii time!! I will be already sipping the champagne and totally toasted!!!


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

*by the way...*

I'm kidding. Hawaii feels fortunate that we don't have to wait so late in the night!!


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

tick tock tick tock... can ya guys handle it?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

velocipus said:


> tick tock tick tock... can ya guys handle it?


Unnnnh... sure, I can....unnnnhh.. handle it.


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

Anyone else *not *able to access the "form" on sswc08.com? Some friends have accessed it... I cannot. I'm using Internet Exploder. Help?


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

otbp_nocal said:


> Anyone else *not *able to access the "form" on sswc08.com? Some friends have accessed it... I cannot. I'm using Internet Exploder. Help?


 Same here WTF!?!?!??


----------



## WVkid (Dec 19, 2007)

32x18 26"
32x16 26" dirt road riding


----------



## G-man (Jul 12, 2004)

What is the Vegas odds we crash it at 00:01?


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Think I can sell my slot (if I am lucky to get one) to the highest bidder


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

http://sswc08.com/form.php


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

20 more mins ..........


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

If you can't access the form, try placing your cursor a little bit above the area for clicking for the form - it worked for me.

But the form doesn't look like it will send for me. The cursor doesn't change into a clickable shape when I place it over the Send area.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Lets see if it changes at midnight. If not, I'll whine like a baby till they let me in. :cryin:


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

Treybiker said:


> Lets see if it changes at midnight. If not, I'll whine like a baby till they let me in. :cryin:


I downloaded mozilla and it works fine. Or you can upgrade to IE v.7 and it will work


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

TiRyder said:


> I downloaded mozilla and it works fine. Or you can upgrade to IE v.7 and it will work


We can open the form, but it seems impossible to hit the "send" button. It may be available to hit at the stroke of midnight.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

That's what I'm hoping. I'm poised.

F**k, it's been a long night - it's 8am here. Bloodshot eyes and too much whisky.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It worked!


----------



## Marrkie (Aug 17, 2004)

"Thanks for sending"

It'll be like Christmas all over again if I get in.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

IN!!! (hopefuly)


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

AM I IN?

I sent the form in just 10 second after midnight  I hope I can get in


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

done, the button works, just doesnt "highlight"


----------



## G-man (Jul 12, 2004)

Anybody else use the Atomic clock to help out? I was hoping my computer would blowup or something cool.


----------



## JJ29 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Weird Button*

I hit it and it said error on page, I think it took though!! Well see.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

G-man said:


> Anybody else use the Atomic clock to help out?


I used this

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/pacific-time/


----------



## onehotchili (Jan 26, 2004)

sent mine in a few seconds after midnight. keeping my fingers crossed that i am and i chose the right eye color!


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Didn't find the form til late. Dang I hope the e-mail to the address that came up when clicking on the form will be accepted.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

onehotchili said:


> ... keeping my fingers crossed that i am and i chose the right eye color!


I said bloodshot  - too much whisky and after waiting up all night until 8am our time - too scared to go to bed or I'd never wake up until afternoon.

Better stay up now and go for a ride to celebrate.


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

I sent one earlier today as a test and I got what I believe to be an autoresponse saying that it was canceled, inside of minutes.

Sent it at 12:00 on the dot, and got no such response.

Hope I'm in.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Velobike said:


> I said bloodshot  - too much whisky and after waiting up all night until 8am our time - too scared to go to bed or I'd never wake up until afternoon.
> 
> Better stay up now and go for a ride to celebrate.


I said black  got to fight couple guys to get to the computer


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

we're in.

i'm glad i ate the red pill.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Hoping to be in. I kissed my wife at midnight then ran to a computer to register.


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

12:01am, Hope i wasn't to late.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Plim said:


> Hoping to be in. I kissed my wife at midnight then ran to a computer to register.


Mine got a full service - had to fill in the 8 hours from midnight to registration (our time) somehow.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry guya... there was a glitch with out server. you're all going to have to resend...

joking... i hope you all get what you wish for:devil: 

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

it'll be funny if i get in, seeing as i signed up 2 1/2 hours after registration opened.


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

I was ~6 hours late, reckon I'll get in?

the really sad part is...that half pint of Guinness that didn't make it.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

sent mine in at 12:03...fingers crossed.......


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

CHUM said:


> sent mine in at 12:03...fingers crossed.......


Pfffft...
See you in '09.


----------



## 1speed (Mar 23, 2004)

6 hrs late!? 

i am wondering if i will get in and i hit send at 12:00am and 20sec PST! like the man said, you got to want it. good luck to all


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

1speed said:


> 6 hrs late!?
> 
> i am wondering if i will get in and i hit send at 12:00am and 20sec PST! like the man said, you got to want it. good luck to all


Yup. I was passed out long before 2am, my time. :madman:


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I was poised to click "send" with the atomic clock ticking away the count-down. My wife had given me grief all week about not being able to kiss her and be banging pots and pans at the party her family was having. At 12:00:04ish I hit "send" and kissed my wife at the party. 3 minutes later she says "shouldn't you go do your SSWC entry?" Mission accomplished. I hope...


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

I will be there laughing and throwing rocks at you guys.


----------



## G-man (Jul 12, 2004)

Any hints what the eye color trick question has to do with anything?


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Sent ours in about 5 seconds after midnight, didn't want to risk sending it at 11:59 and 59 seconds and having it bounce back. Had both computers set up with the forms filled out and ready to go, hit send on one and ran to the other room to send the other one. Hope we get in. Either way, being in Nor Cal I will be out in full force (but hopefully racing!!) and will cheer the rest of ya on. Good luck and Happy New Years!


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

badjenny said:


> Sent ours in about 5 seconds after midnight, didn't want to risk sending it at 11:59 and 59 seconds and having it bounce back. Had both computers set up with the forms filled out and ready to go, hit send on one and ran to the other room to send the other one. Hope we get in. Either way, being in Nor Cal I will be out in full force (but hopefully racing!!) and will cheer the rest of ya on. Good luck and Happy New Years!


You could do that with do different browser (like IE and firefox)


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

rapidcarbon said:


> You could do that with do different browser (like IE and firefox)


Ummm. I was training. Working on my running sprints.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Hangover gone, gf required all my attention. Better LATE than never.

Rafael, we can throw rocks together!


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

G-man said:


> Any hints what the eye color trick question has to do with anything?


I kinda assume that it has to do with the three or four posters who said they would try for a spot, and then turn around and sell it on eBay.

It limits selling ones spot to someone with the right eye color.


----------



## natebyrom (Apr 11, 2006)

"aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" I'm so mad. I forgot. Wasn't even doing anything just spaced out. well if anyone has blue or green eyes and has a spare golden ticket..... pm me ........ in 7-10days


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

Juan Speeder said:


> I kinda assume that it has to do with the three or four posters who said they would try for a spot, and then turn around and sell it on eBay.
> 
> It limits selling ones spot to someone with the right eye color.


nah....i can't think they wanted a "real" answer. its not the DMV or match.com. either there is a "right" answer (ie New England Clam Chowder) that some folks were keyed into or its a method to help select people with a little creativity. that, or a way to make sifting through all the entries entertaining.

well, i guess it could be a way to limit resale of the entries, but I don't know how they would do that beyond your very logical method. so- guess you could be right.....


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

pfft! californians aren't logical. they obviously wanted to know our eye colors so that they could color-coordinate our numberplates. fashion first. :thumbsup:


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Well according to this from the guys at SWOBO (http://www.howtoavoidthebummerlife....01/the_other_year_is_gone_and_the_1.html#more) reg looked like it capped out really early at the 350 mark:

"*In an email received this morning, we were told that inside of the first seven minutes registration was open, over 400 people signed up.. Hopefully you were one of em."


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

teamdicky said:


> Well according to this from the guys at SWOBO reg looked like it capped out really early at the 350 mark:
> 
> "*In an email received this morning, we were told that inside of the first seven minutes registration was open, over 400 people signed up.. Hopefully you were one of em."


crap. I hopped on a PC at a friend's party but it was closer to 1am. I submitted an entry, but it sounds like I was way too late. C'est la vie. I'll still attend as "heckler". :thumbsup:


----------



## JJ29 (Aug 9, 2006)

*No idea?*

Don't know if I got mine in on time or not. At seconds after midnight, I clicked send. It said error on page, I clicked again and again, it still said error on page. About 38 minutes later my friend called and said he could not get the form to come up. So I entered him, and then it said wait 7-10 days and so on. Then I resubmitted my own. I do believe I am SOL and paddle-less:madman: :madman: I still want to go. Could anyone tell me where it will be held? Not familiar with Napa? Cheers!!!


----------



## JJ29 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Race site?*

How far away is Petaluma, from the race site? Miles? Time? Cheers!!! (SSWC08)


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

*race venue is here....*

skyline park, just SE of Napa. second image is looking SE.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

It is in Napa.

27 miles, 40 min. drive

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=P...4501&sspn=0.120515,0.233459&ie=UTF8&z=11&om=1


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

baycat said:


> It is in downtown Napa.
> 
> 27 miles, 40 min. drive
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Petaluma,+CA&geocode=&dirflg=&daddr=Skyline+Park,+Napa,+Ca&f=d&sll=38.251932,-122.644501&sspn=0.120515,0.233459&ie=UTF8&z=11&om=1


I'm going to be in the Bay Area in a couple of weeks (Jan 19-26). Is Skyline Park rideable now or is it limited only to the event? I'm most likely bringing my bike with me on the trip.

Anyone want to do any riding? Not sure what days I'm free, but I'll be figuring that out in the next few days/weeks. (I'm staying with my bro in Livermore.)

Which brings me to another point. I had a computer glitch and was only able to get register for SSWC08 around 7 minutes after opening. If I don't make it, who does a brotha have to sleep with to get in? 

Cheers,

rickyd


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Anyone want to do any riding? Not sure what days I'm free, but I'll be figuring that out in the next few days/weeks. (I'm staying with my bro in Livermore.)


Skyline park: http://www.ncfaa.com/skyline/skyline_park.htm

Park is closed after a good rain for a few days. Calling this number 707-252-0481 give you the best info.

Always up for some riding, only been once but plan going a lot more.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> skyline park, just SE of Napa. second image is looking SE.


Lotta open space there....
Kinda looks like one could wander back into the woods with a hammock....

Hmmmm..... having dirtbag ideas.

Man, I was googling images of a bum tent in the woods and this came up....how?


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

teamdicky said:


> Lotta open space there....
> Kinda looks like one could wander back into the woods with a hammock....
> 
> Hmmmm..... having dirtbag ideas.
> ...


Both of those guys look like their right on the verge of pitchin' tents, if you know what I mean.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Drevil said:


> who does a brotha have to sleep with to get in?


I'm not sure, but I hope he's as good looking as Charlton Heston.


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

What makes everyone think that it's the first 350 people to sign up gets the ticket?I say get rid of all the dorks who registurd within 5 minutes after the stroke of 12. Perhaps,and I'm digging deep into the wishing well,,there will be a drawing and a few of us who were late will get in.


----------



## agentorangemen (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I was on the tarmac in Las Vegas coming back from skiing 40" of pow in AK. I guess I will show up for the "fun" and leave the race behind...


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

I too had some registration hiccups:madman: , don't think I got in especially since it sold out within the first 7 minutes?? Oh well, I am still coming up there and now I can be a heckler for once:thumbsup:


----------



## JJ29 (Aug 9, 2006)

*No Good*

Got my rejection letter today. Saved me from having to wait the 7-10 days. Still pissed, but what can you do? Went for a ride today, it was 50 degrees, no wind, few others, all is right with the world!! May still show up in Aug. to get my "grape" on!! Cheers!!!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

makachut said:


> ...I say get rid of all the dorks who registurd within 5 minutes after the stroke of 12. Perhaps,and I'm digging deep into the wishing well,,there will be a drawing and a few of us who were late will get in.


Envy is a sad thing 

Some of us dorks had to stay up all night to 8am fighting alcohol induced sleepiness to register - snooze & you lose. It is a WORLD championship after all and not everyone lives in the USA. Same rules for everyone.

If anyone should be getting preference it is those who have already competed in a SSWC race and who ride Voodoos and who have bloodshot eyes. I think registration should open a day earlier for them. Nah, that wouldn't be fair, would it? So let's stick to first come first served.


----------



## marinrider (Mar 16, 2004)

SOB! I clearly haven't been spending enough time on line lately.... So, if I missed this, is there any way to get in? I can't believe I'm so close, yet so far....


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm going to start an official unofficial race for everyone who gets denied entry to SSWC, sort of a black-sheep loser ride. Winner gets a full keg of beer donated by myself and any other prizes i can get donated. It'll be my good deed for the day/year.


----------



## 1speed (Mar 23, 2004)

I do feel for you guys on the other side of the pond, must have been a rough one. Looking at a computer screen at 1am after eating too much sushi and drinking heaps of sake and beer after being up for 20hrs was enough of a challenge for me.



Velobike said:


> Envy is a sad thing
> 
> Some of us dorks had to stay up all night to 8am fighting alcohol induced sleepiness to register - snooze & you lose. It is a WORLD championship after all and not everyone lives in the USA. Same rules for everyone.
> 
> If anyone should be getting preference it is those who have already competed in a SSWC race and who ride Voodoos and who have bloodshot eyes. I think registration should open a day earlier for them. Nah, that wouldn't be fair, would it? So let's stick to first come first served.


----------



## singless (Oct 30, 2007)

marinrider said:


> SOB! I clearly haven't been spending enough time on line lately.... So, if I missed this, is there any way to get in? I can't believe I'm so close, yet so far....


pfft..

I intend to drink all the beer while they're riding their bikes..


----------



## G-man (Jul 12, 2004)

I got an email that they closed the site down with over 800 to choose from. Good freekin luck guys/gals.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm out :madman:


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

might be setting up a beer station and heckling instead


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

No-Go. [email protected]#$^@$%@#$%#[email protected]%@#$^^&*% with a @%^$%^&@%$^ and a horse!


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

yup, I got my "no I won't go to the prom with you" email this morning too.
www.psychobillycadillac.blog.com


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Just got my rejection letter this morning too.

Anti-SSWC 08 is on!!!!!


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

Haven't got mine yet, fingers crossed.


----------



## Arsbars (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm not sure if I have gotten in or not but to everyone that is pissed that they didn't... get over it. 

Yes 350 spots is what they wanted to deal with. Maybe it isn't a lot considering, but they are doing this for free and have any of the folks complaining promoted an event? It takes a ton of time and effort. At the time of the event having 350 folks to deal with, worry about and get registered is a head ache. Put on top of that finding a venue that can deal with the volume of people. 

Maybe how they dealt with it isn't perfect but give the folks a break. They aren't getting paid and they are taking money out of their own pocket, or time out of their own day to do this event. 
I personally will be going if I get in or not. But please don't tell them that so I might have a chance to get registered!


----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

Arsbars said:


> I'm not sure if I have gotten in or not but to everyone that is pissed that they didn't... get over it.
> 
> Yes 350 spots is what they wanted to deal with. Maybe it isn't a lot considering, but they are doing this for free and have any of the folks complaining promoted an event? It takes a ton of time and effort. At the time of the event having 350 folks to deal with, worry about and get registered is a head ache. Put on top of that finding a venue that can deal with the volume of people.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with your words, they are doing this for free!! Everybody complaining about registration taking place at new years eve... well I find it kind of funny... nobody will forget that registration for the SSWC08 started with the new year ringing and nobody will forget what they had to do in order to wake up, or stay late etc.
IMO SSWC08 organizers :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

raposu said:


> I completely agree with your words, they are doing this for free!! Everybody complaining about registration taking place at new years eve... well I find it kind of funny... nobody will forget that registration for the SSWC08 started with the new year ringing and nobody will forget what they had to do in order to wake up, or stay late etc.
> IMO SSWC08 organizers :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks guys. It's challening even at the beginning stages. The venue capped us at 350 participants, so hundreds of people will not get in. there will be 350 really happy people and hundreds of bitter folks who will either whine and stay home or sack up and come out for the event itself.

The point of doing this on New Year's Eve was to weed out the folks who didn't want it bad enough... If you can't click the "send" button when it's time to click the button... well, you just didn't want it bad enough. sorry for the tough love, but it is what it is.

To those who were travelling or otherwise missed the registration... come on out anyhow, were gonna have a good time! pm me if you'd like to volunteer.

To those who stayed up or woke up at some ungodly hour to register, but didn't get in... You are truly World Champion material. come on out and enjoy the WC level of entertainment that we hope to provide. It's not about the race, it's about all the rides leading up to the race.


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

velocipus said:


> The point of doing this on New Year's Eve was to weed out the folks who didn't want it bad enough... If you can't click the "send" button when it's time to click the button... well, you just didn't want it bad enough. sorry for the tough love, but it is what it is.


so, maybe you could give us a little insight into the post registration "selection process." i submitted my entry within seconds of opening and just received my rejection. i understand that it is in the interest of the event to allow folks from all over the globe and competitive ones at that, to enter and compete. so if you have some method for selecting those folks from the entries, i would like to know what it is (or a hint) so that I can ensure I have a chance somewhere down the road.

i am a bit upset i got rejected and without some insight i have to say it seems more than a bit arbitrary, and that just makes folks bitter. give me a reason to believe my rejection and everyone else's who entered with seconds of opening will make this a better event and i'll come support it. right now- i feel like you guys played a sick joke on lots of folks who really wanted to participate in one of the potentially great events for mountain bikers.


----------



## onehotchili (Jan 26, 2004)

*wtf? my entry didn't make the time cut?*

so... i sent my entry New Years eve about 20 seconds after midnight and it didn't make the time cut? WTF? did i not answer the eye color question correctly? am i not "cool" enough to "race" in this event??? :bluefrown:... unbelievable?!?


----------



## onehotchili (Jan 26, 2004)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> so, maybe you could give us a little insight into the post registration "selection process." i submitted my entry within seconds of opening and just received my rejection. i understand that it is in the interest of the event to allow folks from all over the globe and competitive ones at that, to enter and compete. so if you have some method for selecting those folks from the entries, i would like to know what it is (or a hint) so that I can ensure I have a chance somewhere down the road.
> 
> i am a bit upset i got rejected and without some insight i have to say it seems more than a bit arbitrary, and that just makes folks bitter. give me a reason to believe my rejection and everyone else's who entered with seconds of opening will make this a better event and i'll come support it. right now- i feel like you guys played a sick joke on lots of folks who really wanted to participate in one of the potentially great events for mountain bikers.


i also just got my rejection letter (even though i sent my entry within seconds of midnight). guess it was a fvcking waste of time. :madman:


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

Yup, same here. Maybe 2 seconds after midnight. Maybe no blue eyed racers allowed? Seems like maybe anyone with a straight answer is out. Only people who didn't take it seriously and put "bloodshot" or something. But I guess thats what its all about, its not a serious race, its all just for a good time. Next time I will have to learn the secret handshake though. Something tells me that a large portion of those 350 people weren't sitting at their computers at midnight. All the people involved with organizing it and everything, and some of their friends. So maybe we were all fighting for more like 250 spots. For instance, there is no way that Curtis Inglis should have to spend NYE on the computer like the rest of us schmos. After all, he did bring the thing to Napa. Just curious how many others got a free (and well deserved) ticket.


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

I remember some people were bent that the '05 winners were determined by the Go-Kart race afterwards - gotta remember what race we're talking about, or maybe you want NORBA involved.

I'm going regardless, but I do hope I get in; I'd like to say I raced in both the SSWC and SSCXWC.


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

leonard, if you think i put a straight answer, you don't know me....

true, true. golden tickets surely go to at least 100 folks. this is as much a party as a race, but usually you know you can at least bribe the bouncer at the door. maybe.....

anyway, it sucks.


----------



## onehotchili (Jan 26, 2004)

if definitely does suck. perhaps we were all really fighting for 50 slots with 300 golden tickets out there?!?

whatever, at least it is absolutely nuking now in Tahoe and the powder skiing should be awesome in a few days.


----------



## mountaingoat (Jan 13, 2004)

Didn't get in. I emailed back saying I registered 8 seconds after the clock struck. They said I registered to early. I responded back telling them not according to my cell phone, the US atomic clock, my windows clock and the ball dropping on TV. They emailed back saying it looks like the clock they were using was 17 seconds too slow...too bad for me. Sounds like a lot of us who registered seconds after the new year didn't get in because of a clerical error.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

I got my rejection letter today too ;( I guess Asian with black eyes are not cool enough for this event. 

I guess I am going back to ride my road bikes now.


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

nah, this isn't a free election. the ballot machines are fixed. believe what you want- they are just picking and choosing. they are probably checking race results, bank statements, political donations, criminal records, and your facebook friends. 

notice no one has chimed into saying they are in...first rule of fight club- don't talk about fight club.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> notice no one has chimed into saying they are in...first rule of fight club- don't talk about fight club.


or they are just busy playing "a good friend"


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, who wouldn't want an attractive group photo... guess that leaves me out.


----------



## 2dougyfresh9 (Sep 20, 2007)

I haven't heard anything yet. 



But I'm sure I wasn't 17seconds too early. That never happens


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

I was around 2-3 seconds after 12am. Haven't gotten any type of email, yeh or neh.

It did say 7-10 days, so that is what I'm using as a ruler.

oh yeah, and 'brown' eyes.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

2dougyfresh9 said:


> I haven't heard anything yet.


You know you're in.
You're money.


----------



## 2dougyfresh9 (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know. We'll see.

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

it's a tough job they're doing- let them get it sorted out before passing judgment. 

maybe there will be a resolution everyone can live with? (crosses fingers)


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

*Foot in Mouth*

So,

I emailed back- basically my first post about "how and why" and they responded back with this:

you are IN! you're in. if you sent any multiple emails you got a "no". regardless, you're on our list. at least one of your reg forms was on time. congratulations.

I did send in two regs because i wasn't sure the first one went through. i mean it was new years and the form was kinda weird. anyway, i guess my profile on facebook must have some pretty hot photos of me and my criminal record was long enough. wish me luck and pain.


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

*.........*

My friend got denied, I didn't yet. But you know what? I will be there anyway even if I get denied because its not just about the race, it's about hanging around people and friends who share the same attitude and passion for one gear.

So what if you don't race, think of all the entertainment and parties that will be going on and the chance of hanging out with your friends for the weekend (of course I still want to race  )


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

Arsbars said:


> I'm not sure if I have gotten in or not but to everyone that is pissed that they didn't... get over it.
> 
> Yes 350 spots is what they wanted to deal with. Maybe it isn't a lot considering, but they are doing this for free and have any of the folks complaining promoted an event? It takes a ton of time and effort. At the time of the event having 350 folks to deal with, worry about and get registered is a head ache. Put on top of that finding a venue that can deal with the volume of people.


I agree! And, I don't know if I'm in or not, but regardless, I like the way they did it. Assuming it IS 1st come 1st serve, that is.


----------



## onehotchili (Jan 26, 2004)

mountaingoat said:


> Didn't get in. I emailed back saying I registered 8 seconds after the clock struck. They said I registered to early. I responded back telling them not according to my cell phone, the US atomic clock, my windows clock and the ball dropping on TV. They emailed back saying it looks like the clock they were using was 17 seconds too slow...too bad for me. Sounds like a lot of us who registered seconds after the new year didn't get in because of a clerical error.


i also emailed them and got a response. apparently according to them, i was also "too early"... even though my computer is also synced up the the US Atomic clock. perhaps they should have synced up their computers w/ the Atomic clock?!?! :madman:

whatever i am over it.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

you couldn't submit before 12:00:00, it wouldn't let you


----------



## ahb (Apr 28, 2005)

let me chime in here briefly. This is sswc, it's not the UCI or NORBA or even the police. it's a group far more corrupt than any of those. there aren't any rules to abide by, it's not fair, it's not right. I should probably remind y'all that singlespeeds aren't about straight logic or fairness or any of that. If you get an email saying you're in, you're one of the chosen ones. if you're out, them's the breaks. that's what happens when there are four times as many people as there are spots. three out of four go home crying.....

let that be a lesson to y'all to not be quite so punctual.


----------



## mountaingoat (Jan 13, 2004)

velocipus said:


> The point of doing this on New Year's Eve was to weed out the folks who didn't want it bad enough... If you can't click the "send" button when it's time to click the button... well, you just didn't want it bad enough. sorry for the tough love, but it is what it is.


I think most were punctual because it was made out like we should be if we wanted a better chance to get in.

It is all about who they want in, nothing to do with 1st come 1st serve.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

O NOES!!!1111 ITS A CONSPIRACY!!!! Let me put on my tin foil hat.


----------



## 1speed (Mar 23, 2004)

mountaingoat said:


> Didn't get in. I emailed back saying I registered 8 seconds after the clock struck. They said I registered to early. I responded back telling them not according to my cell phone, the US atomic clock, my windows clock and the ball dropping on TV. They emailed back saying it looks like the clock they were using was 17 seconds too slow...too bad for me. Sounds like a lot of us who registered seconds after the new year didn't get in because of a clerical error.


that sucks but we waited about 30secs after the atomic clock in case theirs was slow, wonder if it worked?


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm out.. I submitted 1 second after the atomic clock hit midnight and they said I didn't make the time cutoff - don't care what criteria they used but honesty would be appreciated.

Oh well, I'll be there regardless: as a spectator or volunteer.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

FTM said:


> Well, who wouldn't want an attractive group photo... guess that leaves me out.


So what you are saying is I shouldn't have sent in this pic of my rack with my entry?


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

Hell, I'd have let you in on that photo alone.
But then again, I've been accused of poor judgment on more than one occasion.


----------



## G-man (Jul 12, 2004)

I am calling the ******** rule. When one second after on the atomic clock is too late and 17 seconds after punched in too early and is DQed. I don't think their choosing who is in by time sent had anything with first in first first picked as advertised. I don't mind if they say hey we got 150 dudes from your town and you ain't the one we want in our race, fine. But don't come up with some ******** call that ain't true. I sent mine at 3 sec after on the big clock. I for one am really pissed from what I understand to be we were lied to.
Unless I read something different, I am never going to attend anything these guys ever put on. 
Their whole approach to the registration was crap. What I thought once was the coolest event in the world has jumped the shark and I hope everyone boycotts. 
Why not say something on the website that100 spots to the top finishers of past SSWC, 50 slots to our good buddies, 100 slots to the really fast or great riders we want to invite by resume, 50 spots to you mokes who want to punch in at midnight and 50 spots for the richest dudes on the ebay to scrap it out? Their vague registration is a slap at any integrity and I think they owe us an apology.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

> It is all about who they want in, nothing to do with 1st come 1st serve.


I agree.


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

No inital lying, just most of us assumed that it was first come first served. In reality, they only said that there was 350 spots, that reg opens at midnight and that it will close when filled, forms submitted before midnight will be discarded.

Now, some of the responses people got as to why they didn't get in seem a little disingenuous. I like Curtis, met him at the SSCXWC, and will give him and company the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Pedro K (Feb 16, 2005)

G-man said:


> I am calling the ******** rule. When one second after on the atomic clock is too late and 17 seconds after punched in too early and is DQed. I don't think their choosing who is in by time sent had anything with first in first first picked as advertised. I don't mind if they say hey we got 150 dudes from your town and you ain't the one we want in our race, fine. But don't come up with some ******** call that ain't true. I sent mine at 3 sec after on the big clock. I for one am really pissed from what I understand to be we were lied to.
> Unless I read something different, I am never going to attend anything these guys ever put on.
> Their whole approach to the registration was crap. What I thought once was the coolest event in the world has jumped the shark and I hope everyone boycotts.
> Why not say something on the website that100 spots to the top finishers of past SSWC, 50 slots to our good buddies, 100 slots to the really fast or great riders we want to invite by resume, 50 spots to you mokes who want to punch in at midnight and 50 spots for the richest dudes on the ebay to scrap it out? Their vague registration is a slap at any integrity and I think they owe us an apology.


I feel bad that you were led on, I mean ****, if it was based off of ability alone, you probably wouldn't have thrown your name in......to think, you could have been a champ LOL!


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

Did they set spots aside for pro's like Travis brown, Adam craig, carl decker, etc? I have a feeling they are just picking and choosing. It wouldn;t be fair for 300 of the 350 riders to be from california. If I don't get in, I'm going to treat it like every road bike century i have done POACH IT!! 


Paper plate and Black marker.

This event has gotten to big. i remember when i raced in 02 in downieville, i just showed up day of. skyline park is bad ass, but it should have been held at a place that could handle 600 plus racers.


later Guys


----------



## Marrkie (Aug 17, 2004)

I too would have preffered some different kind of rejection letter. Last night (my 
normally completely dissinterested in cycling wife) said to me, "If you plan on doing that ride you better loose some weight and train!". 

That is the kind of rejection I like.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Popcorn!! 

Get Your Popcorn Heeeaaar!!


----------



## onehotchili (Jan 26, 2004)

G-man said:


> Why not say something on the website that100 spots to the top finishers of past SSWC, 50 slots to our good buddies, 100 slots to the really fast or great riders we want to invite by resume, 50 spots to you mokes who want to punch in at midnight and 50 spots for the richest dudes on the ebay to scrap it out? Their vague registration is a slap at any integrity and I think they owe us an apology.


i would have to agree with this. the least they could have done is said they were having some kind of "lottery" like other popular events (for example... like the Deathride). then they could have "hand picked" who they wanted in the race. i would have been fine with my rejection letter based on a "lottery" whether it was legit or not.

however SSWC instead chose to use MTBR to pimp their race with these "first come first served rules" and everyone went along them. but in reality they didn't follow them?!? or at least it *really* doesn't appear that way. but whatever... that is their deal.

what prolly upsets me most is that i feel they they have taken advantage of this MTBR singlespeed community. communities like MTBR forums are based on fundamental values like integrity and trust. when an organization like SSWC (outlaw or not)... or simply another forum member... violates those values... i think everybody suffers.

anyhoo... sounds like some folks got in. good on ya! i am going to have another New Castle and finish waxing my skis for some pow skiing tomorrow.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey guys, I have an idea. Lets whine about it.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

> Hey guys, I have an idea. Lets whine about it.


Or boycott this event and make another [email protected] (Single Speed @ West Coast) on the same day.


----------



## Marrkie (Aug 17, 2004)

xmynameisdan said:


> Hey guys, I have an idea. Lets whine about it.


I cannot believe you just said that, that is totally rediculous, unfair and unwarranted. You really have a cheek to bring such a negative attitude to this thread.

Sorry, just wanted to whine about something else.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

rapidcarbon said:


> Or boycott this event and make another [email protected] (Single Speed @ West Coast) on the same day.


You didn't get in bro, what are you boycotting?


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

how about a shadow SSWC at patapsco st park in MD and then an alley cat in Bodymore (baltimore)? Natty Bohs all around. Then the winner of the east coast race and the west coast race can duke it out in some totally arbitrary adversarial match up. Roller derby? Cross dressing fashion show? Beard-of-Bees contest?

edit: totally serious


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

xmynameisdan said:


> You didn't get in bro, what are you boycotting?


Nope. I didn't get in  even though I sent in my registration just 1 second after midnight.


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

I hear the top 5 men and women, Will have to duke out on a golf course.


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

I also hear the winner of this race will get a vanilla custom frame in 3 years instead of the usual 4.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

teamdicky said:


> You know you're in.


are _you_???


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

If this guy doesn't make it in, this race is a joke.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow! what a lot of crying! Have I confused this event with the Silly Slobs Whingeing Championship?

I haven't heard if I'm in or not, but if I miss out, too bad, too sad, I'll still be riding my bike. I just won't have an excuse to visit the USA with my bike. 

But whatever, I won't be directing vitroil at the organisers. It's their race to organise any way they want, and they have a lot of work stress & responsibility to make it work.

SS racing is very much an amateur sport where there is still an element of fun. The competition is still serious, but the a**hole element in other branches of cycle racing seems to be absent. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> are _you_???


No clue.
Just playin' with my boy up there in Konektukut.

I'll be happy if I make it in, and bummed if I don't.
I don't know how they decide, but it's there ball.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

ss34x18 said:


> I also hear the winner of this race will get a vanilla custom frame in 3 years instead of the usual 4.


Ding, ding, ding...

We have a winner for the best post in the thread!!!!!!


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

Velobike said:


> Wow! what a lot of crying! Have I confused this event with the Silly Slobs Whingeing Championship?
> 
> I haven't heard if I'm in or not, but if I miss out, too bad, too sad, I'll still be riding my bike. I just won't have an excuse to visit the USA with my bike.
> 
> ...


I think that the majority of people posting here couldn't agree with you more-oddly enough I think that's also why a lot of anger is being expressed. This is what I received in response to an entry that was scripted to leave my machine when the atomic clock struck midnight:

Thank you for your interest in SSWC08. Unfortunately your entry didn't
make the time cut. We had over 800 people interested and only 350
spots to fill. We hope you will still consider coming out to Napa, CA
for the race festivities and to cheer on your fellow single speeders.
There will be various rides around the Bay Area the week leading up
to the race and afterward too, so it should be a lot of fun. We will
be posting a blog soon to keep everyone up to date on what's going on.
Thank you.

SSWC08 Team

I don't think I'm alone in my belief that when someone appropriates "ownership" of an event like this they take on a certain amount of responsibility as well, and that honesty is definitely a part of that. You've gotta have the balls to just tell it how it is-in this case SSWC 08 is obviously an invitation-only event. While I applaud the organizers' attempt to maintian the competitive integrity of the event by excluding punters like myself, there's a line dividing self-styled cleverness from garden-variety a$$holery that's clearly been crossed here. I expect that kind of lying bull$hit from the people I work for, not people who presume to represent the spirit of our sport.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Just think this is interesting...

I'm not sure how they are making the choice, but I have a few friends who do not have celebrity status (or some kinda good old boy network thing working for them) who have NOT received the rejection email.

Not sure what's going on, but I'm not gonna make any guesses on the whole process till I see how it shakes down. I might even go if I don't get a "golden ticket".

I guess if I don't like the way they do things I should show up for the derby/drinking contest/jig dance-off/tomfoolery that decides the '09 location and bring my "A" game.


----------



## 2dougyfresh9 (Sep 20, 2007)

teamdicky said:


> I'll be happy if I make it in, and bummed if I don't.
> I don't know how they decide, but it's there ball.


That's my attitude. We'll just have to wait and see what is decided.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

2dougyfresh9 said:


> That's my attitude. We'll just have to wait and see what is decided.


Aaaaaaaah...

but dude...

you know you're money.


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

*Anarchy*

If your really sore and want to protest,Bum rush the start and race anyways.This will surely piss off alot of cool people. 
Come on,I knew from the beginning it wasn't first ***, first served. SS has no class and they continued on with this for the registration.
California is a nice place for some,but personally I Hate the damn place.Too many people ,too many cars, too many tootoos.


----------



## 1speed (Mar 23, 2004)

*no go*

yeah i thought there would a bit of favortism for sure in the process but figured if we were in within 20secs, all would be good. They really should reword their message though, they are telling everyone they were not in on time, just tell us you were not chosen. if their clock was 17 sec slow and i signed in 30sec after midnight, i guess i was just weeded out. it sounds like 800 people signed up between 12a and 12:01am. oh well, hopefully one the new mexican endurance races are that weekend


----------



## zazzboo (Apr 29, 2007)

quaffimodo said:


> I don't think I'm alone in my belief that when someone appropriates "ownership" of an event like this they take on a certain amount of responsibility as well, and that honesty is definitely a part of that. You've gotta have the balls to just tell it how it is-in this case SSWC 08 is obviously an invitation-only event. While I applaud the organizers' attempt to maintian the competitive integrity of the event by excluding punters like myself, there's a line dviding self-styled cleverness from garden-variety a$$holery that's clearly been crossed here. I expect that kind of lying bull$hit from the people I work for, not people who presume to represent the spirit of our sport.
> [/SIZE]


Bravo! I think you hit the nail on the head and I applaud your courage to voice such dissent that will surely get you removed from future 'cool-only' events, but honestly, what did you expect?

Zipzip.


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

There will be no tattoos this year, just a rainbow bumper sticker.


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

1speed said:


> yeah i thought there would a bit of favortism for sure in the process but oh well, hopefully one the new mexican endurance races are that weekend


Nope,July5=Santa Fe BigFriggin Loop,Sept.6=Taos double boundary. See you there


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

makachut said:


> What makes everyone think that it's the first 350 people to sign up gets the ticket? .


Miso smart.I hate, to love, too say this: told you so


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

the only people that got in said they had smiley face colored eyes...


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

2 spots were held for last years champions, and 348 spots were held for people who own Retrotec or Inglis bikes.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

dang, i didn't get in!!! Adam Craig, you just got lucky, cause this was my year to win this thing!!! I really had a shot, what a bum deal. why is everyone whining so much about one f-in race!! sure, it is the world championships, but i doubt any of us have any chance at winning this thing!! i think 350 is a great cutoff number, can you imagine 800 or more people in a lemans start, that would suck. i would also get really tired of lapping 800 people!!! i don''t plan on showing up but good luck to those that got in!!


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

Got my no go early this morning. 12 seconds after atomic clock, but I missed the time cuttoff. 

Even in the wacky world of SS, its BS how they represented 1 thing and clearly did not follow their own guidelines. I am a little bummed that I did not get in, but notreally a big deal as it would mean a lot of travel, time and expense. I think the general consensus here is the feeling of being lied to. It almost feels like I got screwed by "The Man", "Big Brother", and all that. Completely opposite of what SS supposedly represents


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

To the complainers:

Lighten up, it's not the end of the world. Feel free to organise a competing event - or better yet one for the next weekend. Then come up with a fair way to select competitors that guarantees you have a genuine WORLD participation in it. I'll want a guaranteed place because I think I'm more worthy. 

The trouble with sour grapes is your face screws up and your internal ugliness shows through.


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

TiRyder said:


> Even in the wacky world of SS, its BS how they represented 1 thing and clearly did not follow their own guidelines.


What were the guidelines that they supposedly did not follow? I couldn't find any discrepancy.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

"what prolly upsets me most is that i feel they they have taken advantage of this MTBR singlespeed community. communities like MTBR forums are based on fundamental values like integrity and trust."

Hahahahaha! joking right? 

please tell me you are joking....

please...


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I think that it would be pretty cool to for HUNDREDS of us to show at the start, all with #351 on our paper plates. It would sort of fit the perceived anarchy atmosphere of the event anyway. It would be even cooler if one of the #351 riders WON. Then insist on a drink-off between the "actually registered" winner, and the actual, but unofficial winner. There would be dozens of us #351s lined up to start drinking just in case Mr. Craig or some other cardio-mutant actually out-drank the contesting winner (actually - I wouldn't be surprised if Adam did pretty well...). We'd just outnumber him/her and finish this off the appropriate way. Anyway - I got denied, but it's OK 'cause I heard the "surprise stop" on the course was going to be for a glass of wine instead of a pint of beer... P''''''''


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

FTM said:


> What were the guidelines that they supposedly did not follow? I couldn't find any discrepancy.


How about this:

Registration for the Single Speed World Championships 2008 in Napa,
CA, USA, will open on January 1, 2008, at 12:00 a.m. pacific standard
time (AKA: California time). We will post an on-line form for people
to fill out and email to us soon. Again, registration does not open
until January 1, 2008 at 12:00 a.m. Any emailed registration forms
prior to that date and time will be deleted. We will leave
registration open until it fills up, maximum riders will be 350.

and this:

Originally Posted by *velocipus*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
_
The point of doing this on New Year's Eve was to weed out the folks who didn't want it bad enough... If you can't click the "send" button when it's time to click the button... well, you just didn't want it bad enough. sorry for the tough love, but it is what it is.<o></o>_

These posts from the organizer clearly impy that it opens at midnoght and stays open until it fills up, hence first come first served. By saying it opens at a certain time and will be open until full means the first 350 people. Pretty clear and simple.

<o></o>


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Where can I get a pair of the magic xray specs some of you must have used to read between the lines to come up with your own definition of the selection process?

In the original post it never said the first 350 entries were the chosen few. It simply said there were 350 slots and reg would close when it filled.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

ss34x18 said:


> I also hear the winner of this race will get a vanilla custom frame in 3 years instead of the usual 4.


Given that Curtis Inglis is putting on the race, I think you needed to say a Retrotec to be more believable.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

haven't heard a word.....but i prolly mistyped my email addy in a beer induced haze....

i'm goin' regardless iffin' i get in or not......instead of racin' until i puke...i can heckle in a drunken stupor....then puke in comfort on the sidelines.......


----------



## mountaingoat (Jan 13, 2004)

badjenny said:


> Where can I get a pair of the magic xray specs some of you must have used to read between the lines to come up with your own definition of the selection process?
> 
> In the original post it never said the first 350 entries were the chosen few. It simply said there were 350 slots and reg would close when it filled.


Registration should of at least been opened on time.

I know it's singlespeeding and not supposed to have rules and fly by the cuff and all that lame I'm cooler than everybody else stuff but maybe they should use a clock next time and not a Sun-Dial.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Why is it so hard for people to believe that x00 people registered and tried to register in the first few minutes? You guys just love conspiracy theory and throw rocks? Just guessing, but I'm sure the organizers kept a few slots for 'big names' or other continents, and the rest were based on time. I wonder if the rush even caught them by surprise, and the cut off was in a few mins rather than in scores of minutes/hours.


----------



## mountaingoat (Jan 13, 2004)

Were they thinking there wouldn't be a rush? Is anyone that stupid? I don't think so. If you promote that it will start at midnight then get your clocks right. I could care less if it's a lottery or whatever but it's pretty lame to tell me sorry, it looks like our clock was wrong so you're out.


----------



## 1speed (Mar 23, 2004)

makachut said:


> Nope,July5=Santa Fe BigFriggin Loop,Sept.6=Taos double boundary. See you there


Nice, I hope to hit both of these. the double boundary was killer last year and I heard good things about the sante fe race, plus I can crash ssweetleaf's couch for that one!


----------



## 1speed (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm not bitter that I did not get in but it would have been great to get to go to see old friends and attend the sswc which I rarely have the chance to do. There are plenty of races this summer and although this one would have been special, I think we will all be ok in the end. I hope it goes off well and everyone has a killer time!!! drink one for me


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

TiRyder said:


> How about this:
> 
> will open on January 1, 2008, at 12:00 a.m. pacific standard
> time (AKA: California time)We will leave
> ...


Only thing clear is that you (and I) were making assumptions. Nothing stated that it would be first come first served. It did open at midnight (granted, some question over clock time) and registration did close after it filled up. Again, what rule did they violate?


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

*Impossible!*

I got rejected, I know I'm popular!!! I got a PM from Erin Pavlina...she picked me out of 1000's of MTBR's!!! I know I'm popular...

_Sorry for PMing out of the blue. Here's the thing.

I wrote a book with a friend of mine. My husband keeps saying it sucks. I think he's just jealous tho.

He spends a lot of time on these boards, so I told him I'm going to pick a random person here, and ask them, and we ended up betting on it.

So go to http://zenofeller.com/books/asylum/a...hapter1_b.html and make the call. Does it suck?

Thanks._


----------



## Billasone speed (May 2, 2006)

*Other options*

I am not bitter that I failed to get in to the SSWC , although I love the terrain at Skline.The amount of riders will surely be a cluster of frustration for the competetive spirit.I for one enjoy the brutality of a difficult singlespeed race ( Downieville worlds , 2002 for example ). This is not to say that Skyline won't be a test for many , but the course will be a circuit and provide for a social atmosphere.I know it will follow in the trend of the sswc , beer and riding with likeminded individuals tearing it up on a ss .I am proposing an alternate event in N. CA for any that would like to truly test their ss prowess in a more serious manner.This would be a point to point in the 40-50 mile range with at least 8,000 feet of climbing and some long singletrack sections .There would be no support ,no entry fee and no organization . Competitors would just show up and race with a map provided to them . Anyone that has ever raced the sick sixty , a crusty cup , or other underground race knows the format , to get from point A to point B as fast as you can .There will be no hand holding or beer chugging , which may deter some from taking part , but when you finish there will be a great sense of persevering accomplishment .I do believe that there would be no lack of competition , knowing at least 30 really fast singlespeeders in N. CA alone.All are welcome and the time and place would not conflict with any major mountain bike races , the only rule would be that you have to run a 2:1 gear ratio , and many of the climbs will make one flail, puke , blow a lung , seep from external cavities , cramp with convulsions and bleed internally .I would like to know how many I can interest with this and hopefully get Travis , Adam , Carl and other racers of this caliber to take part . Let me know if this interests anyone , Bill Surges


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

rensho said:


> Why is it so hard for people to believe that x00 people registered and tried to register in the first few minutes? You guys just love conspiracy theory and throw rocks? Just guessing, but I'm sure the organizers kept a few slots for 'big names' or other continents, and the rest were based on time. I wonder if the rush even caught them by surprise, and the cut off was in a few mins rather than in scores of minutes/hours.


Thomas,
I sent in my request between 1 & 2 seconds past midnight. I got rejected. I think the Web conspired against me. I will admit to being disappointed.
Dan C.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

CHUM said:


> haven't heard a word.....but i prolly mistyped my email addy in a beer induced haze....
> 
> i'm goin' regardless iffin' i get in or not......instead of racin' until i puke...i can heckle in a drunken stupor....then puke in comfort on the sidelines.......


You better be there (said the guy looking for floor space, even cupboard or drawer space would do)....

assuming I'm in.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

ATBScott said:


> I think that it would be pretty cool to for HUNDREDS of us to show at the start, all with #351 on our paper plates. It would sort of fit the perceived anarchy atmosphere of the event anyway. It would be even cooler if one of the #351 riders WON. Then insist on a drink-off between the "actually registered" winner, and the actual, but unofficial winner. There would be dozens of us #351s lined up to start drinking just in case Mr. Craig or some other cardio-mutant actually out-drank the contesting winner (actually - I wouldn't be surprised if Adam did pretty well...). We'd just outnumber him/her and finish this off the appropriate way. Anyway - I got denied, but it's OK 'cause I heard the "surprise stop" on the course was going to be for a glass of wine instead of a pint of beer... P''''''''


My destiny has been spoken!


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

ATBScott said:


> I think that it would be pretty cool to for HUNDREDS of us to show at the start, all with #351 on our paper plates. It would sort of fit the perceived anarchy atmosphere of the event anyway. It would be even cooler if one of the #351 riders WON. Then insist on a drink-off between the "actually registered" winner, and the actual, but unofficial winner. There would be dozens of us #351s lined up to start drinking just in case Mr. Craig or some other cardio-mutant actually out-drank the contesting winner (actually - I wouldn't be surprised if Adam did pretty well...). We'd just outnumber him/her and finish this off the appropriate way. Anyway - I got denied, but it's OK 'cause I heard the "surprise stop" on the course was going to be for a glass of wine instead of a pint of beer... P''''''''


Hey man, I'm the fastest phuckin' SSer you've never herd of, and I just got rejected (though I sent in registration at ~12:00:20) :madman:

I'm there.

I may or may not beat Adam Craig et al, but I'm sure as hell gonna try my hardest! I'm now more stoked to be the fittest I've ever been than if I were gunnin' for the tat.

I wanna see a wall of #351s come outa nowhere and storm the course!

*#351 uber alles!*


----------



## G-man (Jul 12, 2004)

For all you naydesayers that actually are giving those guys a good word. I think the problem is that no one seems to have any clear idea how the 350 slots were filled. Can any of you tell me?
Why don't they just tell us beforehand what we have to do and how many slots they have open to what people? I don't think anyone is whining about not being selected, it is how no one explained what the process was other than show up at midnight. And from the sounds of that the RDs didn't even have their computer set on the right time.
I have been racing for the better part of 45 years. Have entered probably a conservative 1,000 to 1,500 events and probably closer to 2,000 races within those events. Until this race I knew exactly what I had to do to get in every one of those events. I have lost lotteries (Escape from Alcatraz, Death Ride, Ny City Marathon), Missed qualifying times( Boston), finished third when they took two (Cycling Nats), sent in late entry forms(Dipsea), I have no regrets at all from any of those races/events.
I have been a race director professionally and have put on hundreds of events. Every event I put on stated exactly what you must do to get in my event. HELLO, SOME COMMUNICATION FOLKS. So that comment about "put on your own race don't hunt with me.
Sports without sportsmanship and fairplay becomes life, and life can suck. I believe that is why sports exist, so everyone can play on an even field. I think every single speeder wants to go to the SSWC some time and it is sort of a reasonable place for the USA Westies this time. I also think all the whining is justified, because until some one shows me different, I think all the guys wanted was a fair shot at an entry and did not get it. If you feel you lost in a fair game, you just walk away . If you don't sense fairplay, then it probably isn't what I would call a sport, and guys get mad. End of story.

Exactly who are these guys that call themselves Race Directors?. Does anyone know? Do you think it would be a good thing or bad thing to maybe identify themselves on their website?.
Did anyone think their website provided adequate information for a worldwide event and committing a thousand bucks or whatever it will cost to play that week?
If you knew that probably a thousand guys wanted in your race but only 350 could play do you think maybe a qualifier somewhere nearby two days before would be a good idea, or a bad idea? Or even do a good old days Derby to get in.Then you would have 500-700 happy losers (probably like me) watch the A race, cheer, jeer, and drink beer at your venue. Everyone goes home happy and you pick up an extra $35 times 500-800 guys.
The single speed cyclocross world championships in Portland in their first year,figured out that they needed a field limit, and came up with a time trial. I was not there, but can not imagine anyone who didn't make the cut whined. They also had a last chance drink off for a couple spots I hear. I have seen the Ironman does Ebays slots and they went for $25,000 and up.
I really believe these guys (whoever they are) have a huge responsibility in carrying the tourch for the SS tribe and treating everyone interested in attending with fairness and a sense that all is well in the brotherhood of the spoke. Judging from the responses of this forum, there are plenty of pretty chapped SSers out there. I think every one of those people realize that the Adam Craigs, Lance Armstrongs, and Robin Williams of the world score "Golden Tickets" but If they would have told us only 50 of you mokes make it on the Midnight Deal, I don't think anyone would have complained. Communication is the deal maker in life and racing, and as I and many others think they really did a bad job of communication this week.
I totally urge everyone of you guys/gals that feel this ain't the way we want our sport handled to write the directors (if you can find them), manufactures, frame builders, and sponsors of this race a letter of concern about the way registration was handled.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just remember that if the organisers are running a genuine World championship they need to ensure that there is sufficient representation from the rest of the world. Let's say they have a small limit (say 10) from each country (other than USA) and let's assume the world is really small, say 30 countries, that leaves 50 places for the USA.

A championship without sufficient entries from the rest of the world would simply be a USA local championship and isn't there one of those already?

BTW Colorado is on the same weekend and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Allroy (Feb 9, 2004)

*Wait a gosh darn second!*

She picked me too! My mom tells me I'm special all the time so it must be true! 



spicoli-ss said:


> I got rejected, I know I'm popular!!! I got a PM from Erin Pavlina...she picked me out of 1000's of MTBR's!!! I know I'm popular...
> 
> _Sorry for PMing out of the blue. Here's the thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

Velobike said:


> Just remember that if the organisers are running a genuine World championship they need to ensure that there is sufficient representation from the rest of the world. Let's say they have a small limit (say 10) from each country (other than USA) and let's assume the world is really small, say 30 countries, that leaves 50 places for the USA.
> 
> A championship without sufficient entries from the rest of the world would simply be a USA local championship and isn't there one of those already?
> 
> BTW Colorado is on the same weekend and it looks pretty good.


This is a very interesting point and something you need to consider.
Disclaimer: I am not from the USA.


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

Velobike said:


> Just remember that if the organisers are running a genuine World championship they need to ensure that there is sufficient representation from the rest of the world. Let's say they have a small limit (say 10) from each country (other than USA) and let's assume the world is really small, say 30 countries, that leaves 50 places for the USA.
> 
> A championship without sufficient entries from the rest of the world would simply be a USA local championship and isn't there one of those already?
> 
> BTW Colorado is on the same weekend and it looks pretty good.


Anyone have a breakdown on the nationalities, and numbers represented, attending Scotland?


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

raposu said:


> This is a very interesting point and something you need to consider.
> Disclaimer: I am not from the USA.


Same here.

How many Vietnamese do you have at SSWC? I guess I would be the only one if I got in.


----------



## AlamoanaSS (Jan 12, 2004)

G-spot man has made some trenchant comments but to me its quite obvious why they are non-communicative, this is now a race that serves only the racer elite and the privileged few.The registration process was nothing less than an outright sham.


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

Just for shits and giggles.

What if I brought my lawyers in on this deal?

I know I signed up in time (and my hard drive will confirm it) , and per the original post on this thread, I am DUE a spot, semantics be damned.

I know it is against the SS _ethos_, (yeah, that's laughable), but is there such a thing in this day and age?

IMO the organizers should have chosen their words and actions *far* more wisely.

Anyways, the organizers should feel free to PM me before my attorneys contact them.

Rock on,
JS


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

This races SUCKS A$$. I wouldn't be suprised if no one got in. I;m going to buy the sswc09.com URL, and post a black screen with " Don't bother, you wont get in " in size 75 font. I hope all 350 of you get FLATS!!!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Juan Speeder said:


> Just for shits and giggles.
> 
> What if I brought my lawyers in on this deal?
> 
> ...


waaaah...big baby.....your hard drive will tell ya nada...unless you're spying on you SO with a keystroke logger.....and even if it did it's not pertinent to when you hit send...it's when the SSWC08 organizers received it.......the internet is not instantaneous...who knows....your local hub may have been down for 5 minutes due to a script kiddy launching an attack from china on new years....jeesh!...the tantrums thrown here are freakin' ridiculous.

good luck with the lawyering...fool......


----------



## Allroy (Feb 9, 2004)

*You do know what SSWC stands for?*

You're seriously talking lots of trash for not even owning one... just saying, that's not really cool. :nono:



rapidcarbon said:


> Same here.
> 
> How many Vietnamese do you have at SSWC? I guess I would be the only one if I got in.


----------



## skidmark (Mar 9, 2004)

*Wtf?*

Holy $hite there are a ton of whiney a$$ *****e$ on here. Lawyers?!  Hoping everyone flats?!  With these kinds of attitudes I wouldn't want to be at any race you were signed up for! I hit send at 1:05 AZ time, so I probably didn't get in, but fer fook sake you won't see me on here crying about it! There are a ton of other races around the country on the same weekend. Go race your SS in the geared class and be a SSing miSSionary, or just go ride! Life's too short to be so bitter!


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Captain Kana said:


> Thomas,
> I sent in my request between 1 & 2 seconds past midnight. I got rejected. I think the Web conspired against me. I will admit to being disappointed.
> Dan C.


Dan, have you checked your PC clock against the USNO clock? I only checked this morning, and I was off by 14 seconds. I registered at 2-3 mins in. I wonder if you might be off, and ended up registering too early? Sorry to hear Dan, either way.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

rapidcarbon said:


> Same here.
> 
> How many Vietnamese do you have at SSWC? I guess I would be the only one if I got in.


They're a dime a dozen, I'm sure there's another one if not more.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

Allroy said:


> You're seriously talking lots of trash for not even owning one... just saying, that's not really cool. :nono:


Come on J, you know I am getting one just for this event


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

*cheese with that?*

I'm flabbergasted (or some other funny word that expresses shock). Has nobody mentioned the fact that this race is in whine country?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Gotta message:*

It says I'm in, but it looks kinda fishy. Anyone else get a message from [email protected]. I thought they had their own domain (SSWC08.com) and messages would come from something like [email protected]. Just want to make sure before I dump $35.


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

I got my rejection letter from the gmail account so I'd assume it's legit.
Congratulations on getting in.

It's not uncommon to have the email address come from a separate account than the domain; it save the hassle of setting up the email portion of a new and, in this case, temporary site.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 24, 2005)

Lord Humongous said:


> It says I'm in, but it looks kinda fishy. Anyone else get a message from [email protected]. I thought they had their own domain (SSWC08.com) and messages would come from something like [email protected]. Just want to make sure before I dump $35.


I'm in ... I think.  I got the same unofficial looking email from the gmail account. I was hesitant to pull the trigger on the $35, so I decided to check this thread. Either we are both being screwed or we both drew a "golden ticket." Anyone else get the same email?


----------



## SBR24 (Jun 14, 2005)

for some of you, you seem like very "special" people who are actually liked my their mums, to the rest of you it seem appropriate that Napa is the heart of whine country.


----------



## GRUMP73 (Mar 9, 2006)

Look what I got!!!!!!!!!  


Wow - it's been a couple of rainy and busy days here at SSWC08 headquarters and we've been swamped with all the emails that came in on New Year's Eve. The response was overwhelming and the event filled up as soon as it opened. That being said we are sending you this email to congratulate you cuz you are IN! 

Hurray!


----------



## Simon Barnes (Jul 1, 2004)

I appear to be in


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

Simon Barnes said:


> I appear to be in


nice!

see ya before then?

Jeff from HFF...
(I got a 'No')


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

In also.

Cheers old fellows.

See you chaps in hell.


----------



## endure26 (Oct 19, 2004)

Got my rejection letter yesterday. Not surprised or overly concerned. I can think of a lot better ways to spend the coin to get out to cali.

Not to beat a dead horse, but I really have to question the entry protocols for this thing. Who decides this is the world championships of SS? Not sure how you can call this event anything but a party. Certainly not a world championship if you open/close and gauge entries based strictly on timing - and not accurate timing at that. Look at any legitimate championship level race (e.g. Ironman, Western States, USCF Nats, Norba Nats, etc) and there is either a selection process, qualifying standards, or lottery for entry slots. Billy Von Erbensteiniaksy doesn't just sit patiently by the computer, sipping mai tais until the strike of 12:02:37 and then hit the send button to get into the World Cyclocross Championships.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

For the people that are taking the "world championship" thing to seriously lest we forget that the 2005 champ was determined in a go-cart race...

SSWC is what it is.

An excuse to get drunk for multiple days in a row and ride with a bunch of other idiots on SS's.

This thing is hardly serious.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

The only legitimate thing about the SSWC is an excuse for fun.
It's location is decided with a drinking contest, and the winner receives a tattoo as a prize.
Unfortunately I can't make it to the party do to a family commitment, but if it was another weekend, HELL Yeah! A few thousand singlespeeders descending on wine country sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## singlespeedwi (Sep 7, 2004)

Two of my fine lady friends got in and I know they were registered after me because it occured on my computer. 

I have to say, rock on that priority was given to the ladies. 800+ people signing up, I am fine with it not being first come first served. 

Guess I will just have to go support and cheer on with a lexan wine glass in hand!


----------



## biff (Jul 16, 2004)

SSWC is different, and different every year, because the people who _organise_ it can do it (including the entry process) any way they like. Variety is good. Chapeau to Curtis and Crew for taking it all on and making it theirs so it can be whatever it will be for _the masses_. Who decides this is the world championships? The UCI do don't they? That's what I was told. It's beyond official - everything and nothing.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

endure26 said:


> ...Who decides this is the world championships of SS?...


The traditional SS community does, not a well-funded slick corporatised sports organisation run for money. Our races are true amateur events.

There's plenty of events for self-obsessed A type personalities elsewhere.

The SS community is amorphous, so some chaos can be expected, yet we get surprisingly little of it in SS events. If there is, we don't care and just get on with enjoying the event.

The SSWC07 experience was brilliant and well organised. I expect SSWC08 will turn out to be the same.

If you didn't get in, it doesn't mean your mummy didn't love you, or that you are unworthy, or that someone else was "cooler", it simply means that there were far more people chasing entries than were available and you were unlucky.

The incredible amount of whining and stated intentions of some posters to try to spoil the event must be giving foreign entrants a really low impression of USA riders.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

I am........


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

In!!!!


----------



## mountaingoat (Jan 13, 2004)

Velobike said:


> The traditional SS community does, not a well-funded slick corporatised sports organisation run for money. Our races are true amateur events.
> 
> There's plenty of events for self-obsessed A type personalities elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Amateur event? I will guarantee you that the winner will be a professional bike racer and I'll bet the top 5 are Pro's.

Because you ride a singlespeed doesn't make you any cooler than anyone else. Who doesn't ride a singlespeed now-a-days? As much as you claim everyone else is a self-obsessed A type personality you seem to be the biggest with your "I'm a singlespeeder so I'm cool" attitude. If anyone actually cares what bikes others ride then I feel sorry for them. I like people that ride bikes and I know plenty of them that don't ride SS's exclusively. I'm not a singlespeeder, I'm a cyclist that happens to ride a bike with one gear and I know plenty of roadies who are cooler than some SSers and plenty of SSers who are cooler than XC geeks and plenty of Crossers cooler than a bunch.

And no one really cares what impression you have of USA riders.

Really we don't.


----------



## Southern Bod (Dec 12, 2006)

If your not in that's unfortunate I guess, rather than complaining about it perhaps you maybe want to take a long hard look at yourself and actually take the rejection of not gaining a place in a certain race into perspective. 
It's only a bike race after all and certainly not racing won't preclude you from the fun of the event or the festivities which surround it.


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

:band: IN


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

mountaingoat said:


> Amateur event? I will guarantee you that the winner will be a professional bike racer and I'll bet the top 5 are Pro's.


I doubt anyone will care how the winners earn their living, I'm talking about the event organisation.



mountaingoat said:


> ...Because you ride a singlespeed doesn't make you any cooler than anyone else. Who doesn't ride a singlespeed now-a-days? etc...


I very much doubt anyone who saw me would ever think I was cool. I'm about as uncool as it's possible to get, in fact it's laughable. I'm a cycling nonentity who just likes simple things. I don't recall ever thinking grunting up a hill was cool, and still don't. I do think it's fun though. I certainly didn't say I was cool or imply it. I apologise for my English usage if you got that impression. I was referring to those people whose self-image is so fragile that their response to rejection is a flame on this thread.



mountaingoat said:


> ...no one really cares what impression you have of USA riders....


The USA riders I have met at various SS events have all been really nice people, friendly and into the spirit of the event. My point was that anyone outside the USA reading this thread would get a very unfavourable impression from the posts of the petulant types who are threatening to spoil the event. (NB I am referring only to the petulant spoilers, and no-one else)

I hope I have explained myself better.


----------



## mountaingoat (Jan 13, 2004)

Velobike said:


> The USA riders I have met at various SS events have all been really nice people, friendly and into the spirit of the event. My point was that anyone outside the USA reading this thread would get a very unfavourable impression from the posts of the petulant types who are threatening to spoil the event. (NB I am referring only to the petulant spoilers, and no-one else)


I don't think anyone is spoiling the event by venting frustration. Who cares what anyone is saying about it or the whining about it, in 8 months will this really take away anything from the event? You pretty much have to expect people will be annoyed about any process whether the complaints are warranted or not. Let em vent, what's it matter? No one is complaining about those who got in celebrating.


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

FTM said:


> Only thing clear is that you (and I) were making assumptions. Nothing stated that it would be first come first served. It did open at midnight (granted, some question over clock time) and registration did close after it filled up. Again, what rule did they violate?


Yes, I admit I misspoke and they have not explicitly said it was the first 350. The "first come first in was implied", but never stated explicitly. I made an assumption and that assumption was apparently incorrect.

My apologies to the Race directors and staff. I know this cannot be fun for them with all the angst of riders not getting in.

I do feel that they should have made selection process a little more clear.


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

A Nigerian email scam would fit nicely with the spirit of the event so far.


----------



## Dave_A (Jan 19, 2004)

Judging by some of the attitudes being shown on here I'd say the selection criteria was spot on.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello, my name is Muhafa Quaffimadala. I am contacting you because I have an entry to the SSWC08 event. Unfortunately, my home country of Nigeria is unable to send it's atheletes to the event, even though we have 10 entries as per international rules. To help support our team and it's future racing, we are auctioning off our ten entries. To enter into the auction, please link to this paypal account, and for $100 U.S. we will enter you into a limited auction. Only the first 350 entries will be accepted. Multiple entries can be submitted by each person - so hurry and guarantee your participation in this event!!! Thank you for helping Team Nigeria!!!
Nigerian SSWC08 Fund-raising Auction


----------



## mountaingoat (Jan 13, 2004)

Dave_A said:


> Judging by some of the attitudes being shown on here I'd say the selection criteria was spot on.


So the SSWC should just be some exclusive event huh? I thought that was the wrong attitude for singlespeeders dude....


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

CHUM said:


> I am........


Man,
That was too predictable.

In like chin, yo.


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

this is the best reading!

i cant beleive all the whinging on here! i got up at 8am UK time, cant remember when and what mili second after the bell went (i was still smashed) i submitted my form, but,i got in, my number got punched, my name picked,whatever, who cares, its a lottery. do you cry like a ***** every saturday when you dont hit the jackpot...............

this will be my 4th SSWC. 1st one i dressed like a t*t, 2nd i got drunk, came last and broke 4 ribs, and 3rd did one lap and frigged my knee badly. if im there on merit, i salute you mr inglis...........

roll on august......


----------



## Dave_A (Jan 19, 2004)

_So the SSWC should just be some exclusive event huh?_

Do you mean based on the evidence on this thread?


----------



## mountaingoat (Jan 13, 2004)

No, I mean by you speculating that there was a selection criteria.


----------



## Dave_A (Jan 19, 2004)

I wasn't speculating nothing.

I'm fairly sure however that no matter how entries were chosen the organisers don't deserve the stick they're getting here. Someone was always going to be disappointed......l


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I didn't get in and am sorta bummed - but so what? I wanted to go "just to be there" and didn't get in. C'est La vie. Now, I plan on either joining a mass horde of unofficial entrants, or spewing beer schmenge-style at CHUM or anyone I recognize who is racing. Either way I'll have fun! Some people are taking this way too seriously, and some are taking the whining way too seriously - if you don't like the whining, don't read the post(s) and if you want to whine, sorry that this affected you that much! I am thinking that if the promoters could have had 800 entrants that they would have accepted 800 entrants. Since the venue only would let them sign "X" amount is beyond their control. Between administrators, insurance and other vaguaries, it can be difficult to put on "competition" events. If someone got a "pass" and ends up not being able to go (travel costs, injury, whatever) then I am sure someone on the forums will end up getting that ticket. I, for one will be there and looking forward to meeting some of the names of those on this forum - whether you got in or not!


----------



## mountaingoat (Jan 13, 2004)

Dave_A said:


> I wasn't speculating nothing.
> 
> I'm fairly sure however that no matter how entries were chosen the organisers don't deserve the stick they're getting here. Someone was always going to be disappointed......l


Nobody should really care at all what stick they are getting on a message board.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

*This thread is laugh out loud funny*

what a bunch of whingeing idiots you lot are, if i'd have been organising this event this thread would have made a perfect start for deselection !

whingeing single speeders who cant join the cool club, whats the world coming to ?, get over yourselves ya idiots


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

mountaingoat said:


> Nobody should really care at all what stick they are getting on a message board.


i doubt anyone does.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

How about converting some of the negative energy into something positive?

If some of those who did not get accepted got in touch with the organisers and put on some subsidiary events, parties, bike shows etc, there would be plenty of fun to go round.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

rensho said:


> Dan, have you checked your PC clock against the USNO clock? I only checked this morning, and I was off by 14 seconds. I registered at 2-3 mins in. I wonder if you might be off, and ended up registering too early? Sorry to hear Dan, either way.


Thomas,
Interesting to check. 5 seconds slow. So 6 to 7 seconds after. But like Chum says, it depends on when SSWC08 received it. I do plan on volunteering, or maybe show up with #351, or both .
Dan C.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

people...check you SPAM folders....just in case the golden ticket is hiding in there.....


----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

*my gmail account marked the e-mail from sswc08 as spam*

Hey guys,
just to let you know, check you Gmail accounts, I just have taken a look at my spam folder and the e-mail from SSWC08 was hidden there since 14 hours ago, even though I had received one e-mail from there before announcing the registration process. So I still don´t know how Gmail flagged this as spam.
Anyway....
*I´m IN*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
See you next August in Napa


----------



## raposu (Oct 1, 2007)

CHUM said:


> people...check you SPAM folders....just in case the golden ticket is hiding in there.....


sorry didn´t see your post, I was writing mine... anyway, high chances you have an e-mail from SSWC in your SPAM folders.


----------



## hakalugi (Nov 15, 2005)

*Sswc 08*

In...


----------



## 1speed (Mar 23, 2004)

Velobike said:


> How about converting some of the negative energy into something positive?


Exactly! I didn't get in and yes, people that signed up after me got in due to location, high profile names and blogs, gender, etc. Oh well, I was bummed but most of the fun is still there for the taking. I understand that being in the US this year gave many of us a chance to ride the SSWC without paying heaps of cash to get to Europe or someplace else and that stings. By taking this thing too seriously though, it gives the impression that we all want some hardcore event where we go to bed the night before at 8pm, don't drink a beer all week, stand on the start line with our stoic race faces, and hate all the way to the finish. [email protected]*! that, you can find that type of race anywhere! I thought this event was about one gear, friends (new and old), beer, and fun!

That being said, I think they should *ALWAYS* finish the SSWC by having a ridiculous secondary type competition to determine winners. Keep the sponsored riders that think its cool to slum once a year on an even playing field with all the riders that make the event what it is. Keep it a festival and not a race!

Thanks to the people who were crazy enough to take on the task of putting this event on! All this negativity will be over with in a week or two and in 8 to 9 months it will be all smiles. Cheers and hope to see everyone out there!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

hakalugi said:


> In...


bro'.....that is soooo effin' cool....


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

SteveM said:


> what a bunch of whingeing idiots you lot are, if i'd have been organising this event this thread would have made a perfect start for deselection !
> 
> whingeing single speeders who cant join the cool club, whats the world coming to ?, get over yourselves ya idiots


I love it when someone possessing the writing skills of a nine-year-old has enough guts to post a message calling other people idiots. :thumbsup:


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Top dollar for a spot!!*

hello,

My name is Amir Kutchemeshgi. I'm a Iranian prince, My father has left me 20 million dollars, The money has been seized. The money will not be released till I can pay the tax. If you are willing to give me your sswc spot and 1000 dollars wire transfered to a unnamed bank account in the cayman islands. I will in return give you 1 millions dollars.


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, and I wonder how many Tibetans got in. Bum Rush the PARTY,I didn't get in,all will be affected by the maka having a good time.SSaved 35 bucks for some of that Cali.prescription,it better be good stuff,cough cough cough. All the whining about not getting in is legit. All the fockurs who whine about the whiners are just like the guy who sneaks a look over the bathroom stall and goes back to his mate & whines about size.


----------



## somnambulant (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave_A said:


> Judging by some of the attitudes being shown on here I'd say the selection criteria was spot on.


+1



Velobike said:


> How about converting some of the negative energy into something positive?
> 
> If some of those who did not get accepted got in touch with the organisers and put on some subsidiary events, parties, bike shows etc, there would be plenty of fun to go round.


I'm gonna just go ahead and say "all talk, no action." I'd love to be proven wrong however.


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

The O'Deas are in! :yesnod: 

:devil:


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

*Racer #351*

Nothing worse than a pissed off, drunk, singlespeeder, from rural, ******* America who feels rejected.Geez,I'll give the organizers a little empathy. They are going to have there hands full .
Now, that's done.
I call for a Revolution,until security stops us.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

raposu said:


> Hey guys,
> just to let you know, check you Gmail accounts, I just have taken a look at my spam folder and the e-mail from SSWC08 was hidden there since 14 hours ago, even though I had received one e-mail from there before announcing the registration process. So I still don´t know how Gmail flagged this as spam.
> Anyway....
> *I´m IN*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> See you next August in Napa


thanks for the heads up - I was wondering why I had received neither a yes nor no.

I'm in too! The 'you're in' email had been sitting in my spam folder for quite a while.

<edit> I just noticed that after looking in my Spam folder, Google adds provided me with this:
* Exported from MasterCook *

 SAVORY SPAM CRESCENTS

Recipe By : 
Serving Size : 16 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Sandwiches

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
10 sl Bacon, cut in small pieces
1/4 c Finely chopped onion
1 cn SPAM Luncheon Meat, cubed
- 12 oz
1 Egg, beaten
3 tb Grated Parmesan cheese
2 tb Chopped fresh parsley
2 tb Dijon-style mustard
1/8 t Pepper
2 pk Refrigerated crescent roll
-dough (8 oz)

Heat oven to 375'F. In skillet, cook bacon and onion until bacon is
crisp; drain. Stir in remaining ingredients except crescent roll
dough. Separate each package of crescent dough into 8 triangles.
Spread top half of each triangle with SPAM mixture; roll up. Place on
baking sheets. Bake 12-15 minutes or until golden brown.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## One #$*&ing Gear (Jan 7, 2008)

Only 350 entrants what a load of crap who cares about there LITTLE exclusive sswc.


----------



## JoeP (Jan 18, 2004)

raposu said:


> Hey guys,
> just to let you know, check you Gmail accounts, I just have taken a look at my spam folder and the e-mail from SSWC08 was hidden there since 14 hours ago, even though I had received one e-mail from there before announcing the registration process. So I still don´t know how Gmail flagged this as spam.
> Anyway....
> *I´m IN*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> See you next August in Napa


Yup, gmail threw my "you got in" message in the spam folder too. I wonder if SSWC means something different in pornese.


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm with Dave A. seems the promoters have a sixth sense. 

Velobike, cheers!


----------



## SBR24 (Jun 14, 2005)

as a promoter as well as racer i have nothing against the crew, but i feel that the overseerers of the event should state a minimum sign-in limit to the promoter. this may exclude US venues due to lawyers. out of curiousity what was the limit in the motherland last year? im not griping just looking at technical end. ride dont whine.


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

i think everyone knew that signup would close at around 300-ish, and SSWC07 in scotland i think was about 250-ish, no one complained then.........

there never seems to be when its any where but america, and you never hear any non-americans moaning about having to travel there, maybe we should have it in europe more often.........................................;0)


----------



## Simon Barnes (Jul 1, 2004)

There were 300 places available last year.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

RockStarRacing said:


> i think everyone knew that signup would close at around 300-ish, and SSWC07 in scotland i think was about 250-ish, no one complained then.........
> 
> there never seems to be when its any where but america, and you never hear any non-americans moaning about having to travel there, maybe we should have it in europe more often.........................................;0)


Too true!

Hey, what a great idea - or how about in Oz or Japan?


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

i tried to persuade my pal damo to run a SSWC in melbourne and he said he would like to, but it would be a few years off..............


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

RockStarRacing said:


> i tried to persuade my pal damo to run a SSWC in melbourne and he said he would like to, but it would be a few years off..............


Too cold, Cairns in Far North Queensland would be the place.

Mountains, tropical reefs, rainforest, topless sunbakers on the Esplanade. Paradise!

Plus they have a world class mtb course at the Northern Beaches. Ride from the beach to the course, what could be better.

Also an International airport almost in the city.

Any Cairns riders got an entry this year?


----------



## One #$*&ing Gear (Jan 7, 2008)

*More Ranting*

This event is obviously growing in popularity if the organizers cant cope with this maybe they shouldnt put there hands up for it.

Would I rather ride with 350 like minded single speeders or 1000 if your going to hold what could be a fantastic event like this then why not include everyone 350 places is just hopeless actually no its less than hopeless.

The scott 24hr (Australia) now that is an event something like 3000 competetors I think might be more.

Here is a solution how about they (the cool people) regulate the number of mountain bikers actually allowed to ride singlespeeds world wide to say 350 that way it will stay cool and no one will miss out.

Pick me please I want to ride a single speed I do yes I do really I wont stop if it hurts.


----------



## naegears (Aug 25, 2006)

_out of curiousity what was the limit in the motherland last year?_
281 runners, 40ish paid but didn't show. 20ish cancelled with a couple of weeks to go ( we were only able to fill a few of these). about 50 folks that registered for a place, but then ignored all subsequent emails. lots and lots of people moaning after registration closed.

someone about 100 whinges ago asked for a breakdown by nationality? 100% jock tamson's bairns.


----------



## iconoclaSSt (Jan 13, 2004)

*Yes, yes, yes...*

...it sucks that some of you fine folks didn't make it in. What sucks even more, is that _I_ didn't make it in. But it is what it is, and some of the ones doing much of the ball-bustin' and belly-achin' here would likely be singing a different tune had they been accepted, defending the system and those running it instead of pissing and moaning. Now I remember why I don't log on to this forum much anymore. 

Gentlemen and women, there is always next year, if some of you don't die of desiccation in the meantime from all the tear-shedding. :cryin:

My sympathies, but it's time to let it go.

No one is cool; everyone is an unrepentant d!ckhead... :incazzato:


----------



## biggieP (Apr 6, 2006)

*Damn, let's not take this all so personally*

Look, I've read a whole bunch of stuff on this now that my power is back on and can't believe the crap the Napa folks are getting for this. I was one of the handful of folks who spent countless hours organizing the Downieville edition (plus showing up 2 days after the birth of my first child to help make sure everything ran smoothly on race day). It's no easy task, and the grief can be overwhelming until you see the smiles of the people who really get this thing called one-speeds.

There is not a bad bone in the bodies of the folks running this thing. They are truly some of the nicest people you will ever meet, but frankly, with some of your attitudes out there, you'll likely never understand that. If they said it would be first come first serve, then it was, based on their e-mail records and servers. It's way easier to just count to 350 than pick and choose.

These folks deserve a lot of credit and kudos for finding a great location, getting insurance and all the other behind the scenes things required to run one of these events and putting their personal lives, reputations and livelihoods on the line. I for one am grateful (to all of the organizers from the Whirlds in Big Bear all those years ago to now), whether or not I get in.


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

ss34x18 said:


> 2 spots were held for last years champions, and 348 spots were held for people who own Retrotec or Inglis bikes.


Maybe I didn't get in because Curtis found out I SOLD my Retrotec? 

Seriously though, I signed myself up first, within a few seconds of the SF Fireworks display beginning at midnight, and THEN I signed a buddy up who was away skiing, and HE got in and I did NOT  . Prolly be there anyway to cheer my 3 buddies on who did get in.


----------



## grislybikegeek (Aug 28, 2004)

*Just stop all the damn belly aching!*

I tried to keep an earlier response simple and quick, but I mulled it over last night and was just fuming by the time I woke up.:madmax: 
A friend of mine said something earlier this year that pissed me off at the time, but I think he's right. "Single Speeding is to main stream now". I don't remember all the God Damn cry babies riding SS's. Anybody who's followed the SSWC over the last few years know that it's always a new promoter every year and that's decided by an arbitrary contest from the previous year. They also know there are not a set of rules one must follow. What if you did get in and at the start they chuck all your front wheels into the woods or tell you, you need to switch bikes with the guy next to you. This is the kind of stuff that goes on. Luck and curve balls is part of the fun. If you didn't already understand that this was the wrong event for you anyway. Who know's how the server handled the deluge of responses in the span 5 minutes. I'm sure they saved a few spots for previous winners and let as many women sign up as possible and then I would bet it was completely random.
There is only a hand full of people that can actually win this thing. The fun part is hanging out with a bunch of like minded people for a weekend and raising a little hell. My suggestion is if you didn't get into the "race", come down and enjoy the festivities and add some color. Maybe spray beer on everybody that did get into the "race".
My hat's off to the Promoters/Organizers and everybody else that helps to put this thing on. I plan to get a lot more wine then whine when I'm down there.:thumbsup:


----------



## hakalugi (Nov 15, 2005)

CHUM said:


> bro'.....that is soooo effin' cool....


I feel like I won the lottery  ... I'll be out there for a week, so I'll drop you a line...

have a good one...

J


----------



## AlamoanaSS (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fairness Doctrine...*

Yes there are plenty of people out there whining. But they are not whining about not getting in. Thats not the issue. The issue is the registration process and the manner in which it was done.

I know someone mentioned the SSWC in Scotland and it was limited to 300 etc but was the registration process done like this at the stroke of midnight ...?

I think Downieville did it right with the numbers and the venue ...600 at that time was just about right. Times are different now and the demand is there, limiting and choosing a venue that limits the race to a field of 350 is nonsensical. It should not be ' the good of the few outwiegh those of the many' but the other way around...

I think those of you who got in need to think about the process and its fairness...If you think it was fair then have good race....but if you dont then why are you going?


----------



## Simon Barnes (Jul 1, 2004)

AlamoanaSS said:


> I know someone mentioned the SSWC in Scotland and it was limited to 300 etc but was the registration process done like this at the stroke of midnight ...?


Yup, midnight GMT on 1st April iirc.


----------



## onehotchili (Jan 26, 2004)

AlamoanaSS said:


> Yes there are plenty of people out there whining. But they are not whining about not getting in. Thats not the issue. The issue is the registration process and the manner in which it was done.


DING, DING, DING!!! we have a winner!

if the "powers that be" said that from the beginning that from all the entries submitted, they would randomly choose who got in/ who didn't... i think there would have been a lot less pissing and moaning. maybe they aren't choosing folks... but it sure appears that way. i know i was in the "whiners" camp... but i am over it.

now what i think would be hilarious was if they switched... all the folks that got their "in" emails are actually out and all the "rejects" are in. then we would see a lot more whiners come out of the wood work  .

LOL... anyhoo, i hope to make it down for some serious heckling. if any out-of-towners are interested in some pre-race/post-race rides in N. Tahoe... drop me a line. with miles of world-class mtbiking in my backyard, i am toying with the idea of hosting an underground SS race in the truest sense with no entry fee, self-supporting, starting and ending from a brewery, etc.


----------



## fritzaholic (Jul 2, 2005)

Yiup.
I'm gonna help the Napa crew, et al. and drink a shitton of beer before passing out face down in the Poison Oak. (anybody who know skyline and Angwin knows the dreaded leaves of three that abound there)
see you there, beer in hand.


----------



## MtotheF (Aug 3, 2005)

*...sigh...*

that was a faaaaaaack of a lot of sad commentary to read through just now. in the interests of comparison, as one of the hapless jackasses who put on the 2002 event, i'd like to offer some perspective to those who have never put on an event, and to those who consider themselves "professional" event promoters:

first, the SSWC has neve rbeen a professional, sanctioned event. i'm amazed the UCI hasn't caught wind of this and issued a cease and desist, but there ya go. it's informal, rule-free, generally half-organized, and flawed. every year has had some element of this. some years have been tighter than others, but there have always been plenty of people with plenty to complain about.

second, anyone who assumes there is some sort of secret illuminati or other behind the scenes cool kids club should really lay off the glue huffing. adittedly, some people probably got in via reservation, but i'd be hard pressed to imagin that there were more than 50 spots that went that way.

third, blame the internet. when we did downieville in 2002 we were restricted by the USFS in our permit size (first time the event had a permit or insurance, something brought about by the growing field size in both england and minneapolis in years prior) to 400 entrants. sensing that an open internet signup would swamp us, we decided to reveal nothign about the event other than it was in downieville and to enter you had to show up. in case of too many people, we were going to decide entrants based on their knowledge of "the walrus and the carpenter". didn't have to. there were just under 300 entrants on the day. the wonders of the internet, this information age, places like this forum, can also be curses. a lot of people with instant access and a need to be part of something. what's a promoter to do in this case?

fourth, along that line, field size? how many racers do you think is reasonable? the numbers for the past few years have been solid around 300-400. partly due to location, partly due to field size limits. more than 400 athletes is a nightmare to manage, unless you are resorting to some degree of serious event promotion. and that is not something that i would ever want this event to aspire to be.

fifth, about professionalism: yes, pro racers can come and win it. but the whole reason this came about in the first place was to get away from the moribund joyless officialdom that was part and parcel of racing in the late 90s. pros could come and race, but nobody, NOBODY, expected a race that was run professionally. they expected slack timing, good beer, and fun. THAT was the reason.

read that point above again. keee-rist, in 02 we didn't even bother recording finish times for anyone after travis came across the line.

folks, this is an evolving event, but at its core it has always been run by people who want to have a good time, and who want to show other riders a good time. it has never been about making money, or crowning the worlds most seriously badass one speeder (although adam craig is a pretty damn hard act to top), or maintaining some secret elite cadre of cool, or about offering tirathlon smooth venue and event promotion complete with valet parking. it's warty and messy and non-conformist and weird and always different, and it's put on by people who have other jobs and plenty of other stuff to occupy their time. there will be glitches. and this is a good thing.

for all of you seeking something more pro, go race some sanctioned events. for those of you who want a better run race, try organizing one yourselves first. for everyone who is miffed about not getting in, wy not go for a nice log ride with some good friends that day instead. as has already been mentioned to death, it's just one race...

and for everyone who wants to poach with the number 351, you are all douchebags...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

MtotheF said:


> and for everyone who wants to poach with the number 351, you are all douchebags...


C'mon Mike...

Don't hold back...

How do you really feel?

Presenting Lord and Lady Douchebag


----------



## MtotheF (Aug 3, 2005)

teamdicky said:


> C'mon Mike...
> 
> Don't hold back...
> 
> How do you really feel?


after getting that badly spelled rant off my chest, better now. thanks.


----------



## otbp_nocal (Oct 23, 2005)

Well put, Mike.

Now everyone... 
*STOP*









p.s. I'll be orgainizing the 29erwc08 for an undisclosed number of people in an undisclosed place at an undisclosed time.


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

Juan Speeder said:


> Just for shits and giggles.
> 
> What if I brought my lawyers in on this deal?
> 
> ...


My apologies...

I guess I'm a mean drunk 

Hell, I don't even _know_ any lawyers. I guess that was my last ditch effort to get a spot, 'cause dammit, I'm a contender, and I wanted in.

Oh well.

Mike Ferrentino says #351 is for douchebags.

Well, it depend on if I'm winning my State Series against geared riders, don't have the $$$ for a trip to Cali, or would rather contest the Colorado State SS Championships on the same weekend, but I'm not gonna leave that option off of the table.

If the organizers are willing to pick and choose based on who-knows-what, and send out disingenuous emails, then I am more than willing to poach their race, and try to win the damn thing.

JS


----------



## eMcK (Aug 22, 2007)

MtotheF said:


> and for everyone who wants to poach with the number 351, you are all douchebags...


Maybe it is old age making stuff up in my memory banks, but don't I recall a "Grimy Handshake" about poaching races?

Ah hell I really wanted to just lurk in this thread and bask in its doucebaggery, but it seems this post would seem to provide me with a little bag o'douce all my own.

For what it is worth I sincerely hope the organizers of SSWC never post on this thread again. They have no reason to defend themselves against this blather.

Carry on.


----------



## obiron (Jan 7, 2008)

*In*

Don't exactly know why, or how. I pushed the button at 30 to 40 seconds after.

Maybe it's my hazel eyes, they are sexier you know.

Who knows? But I am in and I am going. If I hadn't gotten in, that would have been OK too, lots of other options.
That's the benefit of having more than one type of bike in the stable...just do something else.

Cheers,
Ron
InfoVista Cycling Team
www.ebcyclist.org
http://armaments.blogspot.com/


----------



## MtotheF (Aug 3, 2005)

*bags of douche for everyone!*



eMcK said:


> Maybe it is old age making stuff up in my memory banks, but don't I recall a "Grimy Handshake" about poaching races?
> 
> Ah hell I really wanted to just lurk in this thread and bask in its doucebaggery, but it seems this post would seem to provide me with a little bag o'douce all my own.
> 
> ...


hmmmm, probably not quite. there have been some guilty as charged statements about poaching trails, and some relatively non-judgemental observations about others poaching races, but i've tried to steer clear from that whole line of inquisition.

i think. but hell, old age has addled the memory at this end pretty completely...


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmmmm.... My post the other day about entering as "#351" wasn't so much about poaching as it was about promoting the anarchist atmosphere of the original SS-style races - "no eff'ing limits" on contestants or spectators, etc... Whoever shows up races. I have put on events, and had a limit of 600 riders at one of them - and that was an insane number of people to manage. FTF with a limit of 300 because that was the maximum group that the park could handle insurance-wise. I would be willing to lay down money that if the promoters here had been given a limit of 450, that is how many registrants they would have taken. So - if any of us do show up with #351 on our paper plates - ride up to the sign-in and drop 'em a check for whatever the entrance fee is - or maybe even better yet - drop off a case of good beer on the table and go get in your place at the back of the start pack! If you can win from the back of 350 riders, you ARE a stud. (Wouldn't it be cool if the "351" crowd brought enough beer to party the entire place down? Racers, spectators, organizers, rangers...)


----------



## AlamoanaSS (Jan 12, 2004)

Kudos to that scalawag ATBScott, he/she really knows what a singlespeed race/event is or should be all about!!!

Paper plates with 351, ya just gotta love it!

Real beer comes form a keg by the way...is there such thing as a decent bitter in these Unites States? 

Maluhia ...


----------



## agentorangemen (Aug 5, 2005)

endure26 said:


> Got my rejection letter yesterday. Not surprised or overly concerned. I can think of a lot better ways to spend the coin to get out to cali.
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse, but I really have to question the entry protocols for this thing. Who decides this is the world championships of SS? Not sure how you can call this event anything but a party. Certainly not a world championship if you open/close and gauge entries based strictly on timing - and not accurate timing at that. Look at any legitimate championship level race (e.g. Ironman, Western States, USCF Nats, Norba Nats, etc) and there is either a selection process, qualifying standards, or lottery for entry slots. Billy Von Erbensteiniaksy doesn't just sit patiently by the computer, sipping mai tais until the strike of 12:02:37 and then hit the send button to get into the World Cyclocross Championships.


Why not show up and volunteer to help? Then you will have an opportunity to learn about the culture of the "race". I know in State College they could have used all the help available. Mothers and children were probably scarred for life from the sights and sounds of how ever many SS'ers were there. The Stockholm race was a loop with a beer stop and some great guys working the course. It was definately a different atmosphere there. I missed Scotland due to having a damn Masters Thesis to defend, but i will be in Napa. Not racing, volunteering, riding, and just taking it all in.

P.S. If you care about such things, Surly gives away a frame to one of the volunteers. So there is some incentive if need it.


----------



## number351 (Jan 8, 2008)

*only thoughts*

"about professionalism: yes, pro racers can come and win it. but the whole reason this came about in the first place was to get away from the moribund joyless officialdom that was part and parcel of racing in the late 90s. pros could come and race, but nobody, NOBODY, expected a race that was run professionally. they expected slack timing, good beer, and fun. THAT was the reason."

I have waited to post, which was probably a good thing..... Of course I am yet another denied contestant because I apparently registered on time, but that isn't how they're choosing entrants. it is OBVIOUS that this race is not respecting the order of registration and entrants. Whatever.

What I see now is the loss of the whole point. Penn was a good event, and it seems each subsequent time it's in the US, the registration fills up quickly. Not in 5 seconds like this year, but still alot faster than when it's somewheres overseas. (i'm american). The problem is the BS. There's alot of upset racers that really want in because they think this a serious event that might mean something on their resume. It's basically a joke, and a chance to have a fun (and tough) event that isn't NORBA or UCI or sanctioned. Wear a costume, drink some beers, ride fast with a bunch of kids on SS. That's the point.
So, when this year Napa somehow becomes the event sponsor, then kind of rigs the registration in favor of whoever, it kind of ruins the fun for me. Australia was a blast, Sweden was great. Pennsylvania was fun, but there was way too many lycra team kits, and the vibe was of just another pro type event.BORING. I think there was only three of us in costume that year.
Regardless, it is still going to be a good time. I have thought back and forth of even showing up since I supposedly can't race. And there's alot of bitter blood out there about registration. But then I think back to what the point is. Every year I have gone, I meet new people, and some of the same old faces, and I get to ride for days on end with a bunch of fun people on new trails on SINGLESPEEDS!! So of course I'll come, and I'll have fun riding, and more than likely, some of the chosen few with the golden tickets won't be there, so some spots will open up. And if I miss a spot still, then maybe I'll volunteer, or maybe I'll be a douchebag poacher and ride the race anyways, naked. Because it'll be fun.


----------



## cbetony (May 2, 2007)

I entered this "race" because I did it in '02 and there were no guys like you riding in it. Wankers like you are why I got out of the bike biz. Maybe you should stick to the "real" races with all your wanker pals. BTW I sent mine in at 12:00 and I didn't get in, but I'm still going down there to have a great time, while you will be out "training" somewhere. GET A LIFE.


----------



## number351 (Jan 8, 2008)

who're you yellin at tony?


----------



## cbetony (May 2, 2007)

All the winers, but G-man 2 days ago was the one that got me going.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

number351 said:


> And if I miss a spot still, then maybe I'll volunteer, or maybe I'll be a douchebag poacher and ride the race anyways, naked. Because it'll be fun.


Uhhhh... Did you miss the post earlier where they mentioned all the Poison Oak? You might want to reconsider the naked thing at this place!  (Unless you plan on staying passed-out drunk for about 3 weeks after the race!)


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*there was no fix*

"As for my quote about Napa even being the sponsor, watch the video. That would be Durango on the LEFT. Notice the faster spin time, faster beer chug, and he definitely leads the dance off. So why is it in Napa? I guess because being a sponsor and frame contributor you get to pull some strings. Go figure. See you in Cali."

who are you 351?

i am the person who held both curtis' and max's arms as the crowd shouted for the winner of that comp...the shout was louder for napa...that *is* the way it was.


----------



## biff (Jul 16, 2004)

_The incredible amount of whining and stated intentions of some posters to try to spoil the event must be giving foreign entrants a really low impression of USA riders._

I'm thinking about all the lovely USA riders I know - it's helping me through the mire.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

biff said:


> _The incredible amount of whining and stated intentions of some posters to try to spoil the event must be giving foreign entrants a really low impression of USA riders._
> 
> I'm thinking about all the lovely USA riders I know - it's helping me through the mire.


For anyone wondering why it's important for foreign entrants to have a good impression of USA riders, read DrJon's post above.

The event location are thinned out by contest, but the contest is finalised by public acclaim.

After reading all the whining drivel from the petulant types, how many are going to think twice before shouting for the USA to get it again?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Velobike said:


> After reading all the whining drivel from the petulant types, how many are going to think twice before shouting for the USA to get it again?


If I win the drunken pillow fight on Sunday I will make sure no one is happy in 2009.
$600 entry fee.
Everyone gets in.
I'm just gonna invite everyone to the Pisgah National Forest, get them in a parking lot, and yell _"GO!"_ as I drive away.


----------



## AlamoanaSS (Jan 12, 2004)

Velobike said:


> For anyone wondering why it's important for foreign entrants to have a good impression of USA riders, read DrJon's post above.
> 
> The event location are thinned out by contest, but the contest is finalised by public acclaim.
> 
> After reading all the whining drivel from the petulant types, how many are going to think twice before shouting for the USA to get it again?


Dude if thats really a concern of yours perhaps at the race your volunteer job could be like the 'Kmart Greeter" for the SSWC....you could provide our foriegn dignataries with directions...give them a nice Miller Lite, show them were the privies are located etc, etc,etc

Is it we petulant types that make you so mawkish???


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

AlamoanaSS said:


> Dude if thats really a concern of yours perhaps at the race your volunteer job could be like the 'Kmart Greeter" for the SSWC....you could provide our foriegn dignataries with directions...give them a nice Miller Lite, show them were the privies are located etc, etc,etc
> 
> Is it we petulant types that make you so mawkish???


I'm not concerned at all. In fact it suits me much better if the race is held somewhere easier to reach.

What concerns me is that some bad losers are sh*tting in your country's nest and promising to spoil the event. I don't remember any of this vileness with previous SSWCs.

I think this means a lot of us will be very careful before supporting the USA again. (However I can only speak for myself)

I think you are ineffectually trying to say "Up yours", so the compliment is returned, but instead of attacking me, why not consider the consequences of a spoilt event?


----------



## Scooby-doo (Jul 26, 2004)

*Ahh heck I did not get in and I am a true bad ass but......*

Ok just kidding I am not a bad ass. But I will try and be there and have fun the entire week and support the event with a keg of beer from Kona Bicycles. Why not? These guys are doing what they can. It is just a fun event. I was at PA and so hungover I basically crawled the initial run start and then crawled through the woods with my head just beating out a drum solo through the rocks and all of the damn bee stings. But it was one of the best times I have had at an event. Even if i did not race in PA it still would have been a damn good time. Stop whining and come ride your single speed. Trails are great and the people will be fun to be around. Americans are not all bad. Damn you Namrita & Eddie O'dea. SO


----------



## naegears (Aug 25, 2006)

_As for my quote about Napa even being the sponsor, watch the video. That would be Durango on the LEFT. Notice the faster spin time, faster beer chug, and he definitely leads the dance off. So why is it in Napa? I guess because being a sponsor and frame contributor you get to pull some strings. Go figure. See you in Cali._

whoa there! do you base all of your sweeping accusations based on youtube videos?

here's how it actually happened (you'll have to imagine the scene for yourself or draw some pictures for the bits the youtube video misses).

we decided on the contest about 10 minutes before it kicked off. the only bits we had sorted in advance were:
1) 1 x bottle of the cheapest whisky known to man
2) 2 x roller bikes
3) for it to be a bit of a laugh

Ten people put themselves forward, nine Americans and one European. Two groups had been in touch a number of times about hosting '08 - Durango and Napa - we set these two off against each other.

The contest was:
1) 500m on roller bikes
2) big shot of rough arse whisky
3) highland fling

exhibit a - the youtube video. notice that the judges don't have clipboards or timing devices - our only equipment was an old school bell and a strong desire to nip off for a pint and a nap.

after the performances the judges then retired to a safe distance, realised they had no way to measure success or failure, but that the last two seemed to put a bit more gusto into their performance and get the best laughs. Jon suggested that we put it to the masses (the right way to sort it) and the baying crowd seemed to cheer harder for Napa than Durango. perhaps the crowd were in on it too?

if you think this should have been judged by officials in blazers then you're as far off the mark as the bawbags who've posted about "entry protocols", pre-qualifying, overseers and assorted other whinges in these threads on MTBR in the last couple of days.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, who the **** skipped their prescription!


----------



## AlamoanaSS (Jan 12, 2004)

Velobike said:


> I'm not concerned at all. In fact it suits me much better if the race is held somewhere easier to reach.
> 
> What concerns me is that some bad losers are sh*tting in your country's nest and promising to spoil the event. I don't remember any of this vileness with previous SSWCs.
> 
> ...


I really, really find it hard to believe that you or anyone would be offended by such innocuous banter....

Besides its necessary and part of the process and if its not done then we will have the same lame registration process again....Consider it feedback, nothing more nothing less.

By the way, I liked your ..."up yours" with smile....


----------



## number351 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Dear Jon*

So sorry to have started all that.Although I will keep my anonymity for know, I will say that we know each other...
Kind of a bad example of how the rumors and assumtions get started. Sure, you wonder how hosting gets awarded. Sure, many are wondering how registration got so mucked up. It is what it is. I'd like to see it somewhere new besides Cali again, but here we go. I'm sure the well known Californian frame builder Curtis had way more screaming fans on his side than the unknown Max from Colorado. That's where the decision got made (even though Max is a better dancer!)
As for registration, well, who knows. I'm sure it's not some secret government plot, suspicious as it may look. I don't agree with the idea of holding back spots for pros, they should register just like everyone else, damn their credentials. We all know they're fast, they got a team and sponsorships to prove it. And maybe there's a really good explanation why many 'normal' riders got the 'dear jon' letter. It's water under the bridge.

I'd just like to see all the training lycra clad racers move on to something else. Just take the serious vibe and call NORBA and get a real regulated event set up so they can say they are king (or queen). Get a medal and a pat on the back. Just like all the other regulated 'pro' races. Big entry fee and your name in lights, yeah.

THIS race though, is well described here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_Speed_World_Championship

You ride for the Tattoo. You ride because you want to see that crazy friend of yours from Scotland, or Sweden, or somewhere. You do it because you want to see 400 singlespeeds go out on a group ride together (ok, slight exaggeration). You do it for the fun and the beer and the good time. You do it to see the guy from Norway win. That's pretty much it. You don't shave your legs (unless you like to ). Your 'training' includes riding your bike (for fun, hopefully for hours on end), drinking with your friends, and daydreaming about the one week of the year when you will get to see all those beautiful people again.

So, with that, sorry again for being the proverbial thorn, or whatever, but to all those jilted by registration, just show up. To all those who are serious and want to prove they are the fastest MF out there, find something serious, leave us alone. To all those that could care less, see you there. I'll be the naked guy who is covered with poison oak blisters. HEE HEE.


----------



## number351 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Solution*

So, I think I have a solution for registrations to come.

Once a host is named, and website established, and event date planned, they post the time and date and location on the internet.

We all see it.

Registration is 5p.m., the night before the race. If you're there, you can register. 2/3 of the field is reserved for international, the other 1/3 for nationals. If, after XXp.m., the international slots aren't full, then the remaining standing nationals are allowed to register.

That should please everyone, you never know you're in until you get your papers signed over a tall glass of beer.

S*:eekster:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

number351 said:


> ........long quote.......


is this your way of saying you're slow?..........


----------



## number351 (Jan 8, 2008)

slow as you i guess...


----------



## 2dougyfresh9 (Sep 20, 2007)

teamdicky said:


> You know you're in.
> You're money.


BooYah Grandma!

You better watch out!


----------



## Harlan (Apr 6, 2007)

This is gross. But funny. Please stop. Everyone was invited whether they got in or not. so that Technically means everyone is in. Except there will be no insurance for the 351 racers. 
And to Mr. #351. Your memory about the Penn race is about as good as people's memory of last years weather. 
There were a lot of costumes. Jean Shorts, gold lame', wigs. It was funny that there were so many full kits there, but everyone and there mother is a single speeder on the east coast.


----------

